# Tradimento saltuario o fisso



## Ramarri79 (8 Marzo 2016)

cosa differenza il tradire solo una/due volte con persone diverse, dal tradire ripetutamente da anni con la stessa persona e quindi farsi l'amante fissa? Qual'e la differenza tra i due ruoli?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> cosa differenza il tradire solo una/due volte con persone diverse, dal tradire ripetutamente da anni con la stessa persona e quindi farsi l'amante fissa? Qual'e la differenza tra i due ruoli?


Nel primo caso sei un traditore seriale, nel secondo stai vivendo una vita sentimentale parallela a quella ufficiale.


----------



## oro.blu (9 Marzo 2016)

persone di basso livello comunque


----------



## Ramarri79 (9 Marzo 2016)

*Per Fiammetta*

quindi nel primo caso puoi non essere innamorato, mentre nel secondo lo sei. Giusto?


----------



## Tessa (9 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri per esserti d'aiuto dovresti circostanziare un po' di piu' la tua storia. 
Siete sposati?


----------



## Ramarri79 (9 Marzo 2016)

Semplice curiosità: una domanda che mi sono sempre posta sentendo storie di amiche o amici. Non mi riguarda personalmente.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel primo caso sei un traditore seriale, nel secondo stai vivendo una vita sentimentale parallela a quella ufficiale.


Non sono d'accordo.
Nel primo caso può tranquillamente essere una cazzatella senza troppa importanza, che nasce e muore nel giro di poco.
Nel secondo caso parliamo di un altro sport.


----------



## Ramarri79 (9 Marzo 2016)

Che sport?


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> cosa differenza il tradire solo una/due volte con persone diverse, dal tradire ripetutamente da anni con la stessa persona e quindi farsi l'amante fissa? Qual'e la differenza tra i due ruoli?





Ramarri79 ha detto:


> quindi nel primo caso puoi non essere innamorato, mentre nel secondo lo sei. Giusto?



..tassonomie anche sul tradire......se ti innamori nel primo caso ti danno la penalità?..:carneval:


----------



## MariLea (9 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> quindi nel primo caso puoi non essere innamorato, *mentre nel secondo lo sei*. Giusto?


Non necessariamente, potrebbe pure essere una piacevole evasione di sostegno alle rispettive coppie
e potrebbe essere anche altro...


----------



## Ramarri79 (9 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..tassonomie anche sul tradire......se ti innamori nel primo caso ti danno la penalità?..:carneval:


Assolutamente no! Anzi! Ben vengano tali casi!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Nel primo caso può tranquillamente essere una *cazzatella senza troppa importanza,* che nasce e muore nel giro di poco.
> Nel secondo caso parliamo di un altro sport.


siamo andati troppo d'accordo nell'ultimo periodo, torno a darti contro 
E per una cosa che non ha importanza metti a rischio il tuo rapporto ?


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Che sport?


Per come la vedo io sono cose completamente differenti, perciò usavo la metafora dello sport.
Come paragonare il golf all'atletica leggera.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> siamo andati troppo d'accordo nell'ultimo periodo, torno a darti contro
> E per una cosa che non ha importanza metti a rischio il tuo rapporto ?


Farfalla, rispondevo alla domanda del thread.
Per me (per me eh) c'è una differenza ABISSALE tra un tradimento light e a scadenza pressochè immediata e una cosa che coinvolge - per durata ed intensità - molto di più.
La prima la catalogherei tra le cazzatelle, pur grave ed evitabile ma sostanzialmente innocua.
La seconda, e rispondo alla tua domanda, è effettivamente quella che davvero mette a rischio il tuo rapporto.
Il tradimento è come l'aria che respiriamo. Esiste. E' esistito ed esisterà sempre.
Per cui, preso atto della sua innegabile ineluttabilità, giudico in maniera differente chi, pur avendo tradito, lo ha fatto per un breve periodo e ha chiuso autonomamente una storia senza via d'uscita, e chi invece s'è impantanato in una storia che ha avuto effetti rovinosi su di sè e su chi gli sta intorno.
Perchè delle due l'una : O tradisci perchè ti 'prude' e il prurito te lo fai passare subito O devi avere le palle - nel momento in cui la storia adulterina ti prende parecchio - di chiudere la storia ufficiale in corso e sparire con il nuovo amore.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Farfalla, rispondevo alla domanda del thread.
> Per me (per me eh) c'è una differenza ABISSALE tra un tradimento light e a scadenza pressochè immediata e una cosa che coinvolge - per durata ed intensità - molto di più.
> La prima la catalogherei tra le cazzatelle, pur grave ed evitabile ma sostanzialmente innocua.
> La seconda, e rispondo alla tua domanda, è effettivamente quella che davvero mette a rischio il tuo rapporto.
> ...


Ecco io non la penso così
Ma credo che le nostre esperienze, come sempre, condizionino il nostro pensare
Se mi tradisci per un prurito (non capendo io il prurito) non ci passo sopra.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco io non la penso così
> Ma credo che le nostre esperienze, come sempre, condizionino il nostro pensare
> Se mi tradisci per un prurito (non capendo io il prurito) non ci passo sopra.


Io capisco il tuo punto di vista.
Ma, a mente fredda, apprezzerei il fatto che, ad esempio, il prurito te lo sei fatta passare da sola e non perchè ti ho dovuta tirare per i capelli perchè altrimenti non ne uscivi.
E poi, quanto alla durata, mi/ti chiedo : come si fa a mettere sullo stesso piano un tradimento durato pochi mesi (pochi mesi perchè finito autonomamente e non per intervento 'esterno') con uno durato, chessò, tre anni con intensità e condivisione pazzesche ?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io capisco il tuo punto di vista.
> Ma, a mente fredda, apprezzerei il fatto che, ad esempio, *il prurito te lo sei fatta passare da sola e* non perchè ti ho dovuta tirare per i capelli perchè altrimenti non ne uscivi.
> E poi, quanto alla durata, mi/ti chiedo : come si fa a mettere sullo stesso piano un tradimento durato pochi mesi (pochi mesi perchè finito autonomamente e non per intervento 'esterno') con uno durato, chessò, tre anni con intensità e condivisione pazzesche ?


Su questo concordo. I pentimenti postumi non mi piacciono.

gli altri due non li metto sullo stesso piano. Parlavo di scopate random prima


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su questo concordo. I pentimenti postumi non mi piacciono.
> 
> gli altri due non li metto sullo stesso piano. Parlavo di scopate random prima


Se per scopate random intendiamo scopacchiare due/tre mesi con una e due/tre mesi con un'altra entriamo nella vostra amatissima categoria del 'seriale' che, per me, è grave tanto quanto un solo rapporto adulterino protratto nel tempo.
Io sono per 'l'errore scusabile' (sarà deformazione professionale), ma il 'seriale' non è scusabile.
E' solo uno che dipende dal suo c***o, un narcisista patologico. O, più banalmente, un malato di f**a.


----------



## oscuro (9 Marzo 2016)

*Jim*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se per scopate random intendiamo scopacchiare due/tre mesi con una e due/tre mesi con un'altra entriamo nella vostra amatissima categoria del 'seriale' che, per me, è grave tanto quanto un solo rapporto adulterino protratto nel tempo.
> Io sono per 'l'errore scusabile' (sarà deformazione professionale), ma il 'seriale' non è scusabile.
> E' solo uno che dipende dal suo c***o, un narcisista patologico. O, più banalmente, un malato di f**a.


Ti posso fare una domanda?
Per te è più rassicurante una moglie che incontra uno se ne invaghisce e inizia una storia parallela,o una moglie che incontra un uomo ci scopa una sera e basta,tornando alla sua vita matrimoniale come nulla fosse?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se per scopate random intendiamo scopacchiare due/tre mesi con una e due/tre mesi con un'altra entriamo nella vostra amatissima categoria del 'seriale' che, per me, è grave tanto quanto un solo rapporto adulterino protratto nel tempo.
> Io sono per 'l'errore scusabile' (sarà deformazione professionale), ma il 'seriale' non è scusabile.
> E' solo uno che dipende dal suo c***o, un narcisista patologico. O, più banalmente, un malato di f**a.


No per random intendo la scopata di una sera tanto per togliersi lo sfizio. Non capendo lo sfizio, non capisco la scopata


----------



## Tessa (9 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti posso fare una domanda?
> Per te è più rassicurante una moglie che incontra uno se ne invaghisce e inizia una storia parallela,o una moglie che incontra un uomo ci scopa una sera e basta,tornando alla sua vita matrimoniale come nulla fosse?


Bella lotta.....
Per sentire mio è più comprensibile la prima.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No per random intendo la scopata di una sera tanto per togliersi lo sfizio. Non capendo lo sfizio, non capisco la scopata


Rispondo anche ad Oscuro visto che il quesito è simile :
io parto dal presupposto che siamo tutti - chi più chi meno, chi molto di più chi molto di meno - FALLACI.
Però : un conto è la cazzata di una sera, un conto è un rapporto superficiale che si esaurisce in pochissimo tempo.
Un conto, è, insomma, una debolezza. Una caduta temporanea dalla quale si è in grado di alzarsi da soli e integri.
Che è grave, comunque.
Perchè comunque è il segnale che c'è qualcosa che non va.
Ma alla quale guarderei con un minimo di benevolenza.
Un altro conto - tutto un altro conto - è una storia lunga anni, con un forte coinvolgimento e con fortissime ripercussioni sulla coppia ufficiale.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Bella lotta.....
> Per sentire mio è più comprensibile la prima.


E lo capisco.
Perchè il primo caso è quello dove c'è un malessere, che non giustifica ma 'spiega' certe scelte.
Nel secondo immagino tu pensi sia solo superficialità e narcisismo.
E lo penso anche io, con la differenza che nel secondo caso riesco ad archiviare la faccenda come 'cazzatella scusabile', e mi convinco del fatto che chi mi ha tradito in quel modo sarà pure un cazzone superficiale ma, almeno, non ha mai messo in discussione i suoi sentimenti, la sua famiglia, il suo 'obiettivo' primario.
Del primo tutto questo non si può dire, ed io, da tradito, rimarrò probabilmente col dubbio che, se il mio compagno/a mi ha tradito per un malessere profondo, forse forse non mi ama più....


----------



## Ross (9 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Rispondo anche ad Oscuro visto che il quesito è simile :
> io parto dal presupposto che siamo tutti - chi più chi meno, chi molto di più chi molto di meno - FALLACI.
> Però : un conto è la cazzata di una sera, un conto è un rapporto superficiale che si esaurisce in pochissimo tempo.
> Un conto, è, insomma, una debolezza. Una caduta temporanea dalla quale si è in grado di alzarsi da soli e integri.
> ...


Quoto Jim. 
Fino a qualche anno fa non avrei mai pensato di poter avere idee simili.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Quoto Jim.
> Fino a qualche anno fa non avrei mai pensato di poter avere idee simili.


Ross,
io sono qui perchè sono stato tradito.
Ma io ho anche tradito.
E nella mia vita ho tradito con modalità e motivazioni PROFONDAMENTE differenti.
E quando mi sono innamorato della mia attuale compagna ho mandato all'aria un matrimonio.
Ed è lì che mi sono sentito davvero in colpa.
Perchè lì ho davvero tradito qualcuno.
Perchè amavo qualcun altro e non la donna che avevo portato all'altare.
Perchè sentivo che amavo qualcun altro e percepivo il dolore della tradita.
E non ritengo che quel tradimento sia anche lontanamente paragonabile a quello che ho messo in atto anni dopo.
Cioè, non c'è proprio paragone.


----------



## Ross (9 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ross,
> io sono qui perchè sono stato tradito.
> Ma io ho anche tradito.
> E nella mia vita ho tradito con modalità e motivazioni PROFONDAMENTE differenti.
> ...


Torno a dire che oggi capisco da una posizione più adulta e consapevole quanto dici.
Sulla mia pelle però sto vedendo come possa bruciare anche un tradimento (forse?) non consumato.

In certi casi, esiste uno spiraglio...in altri neanche a parlarne.


----------



## Ramarri79 (9 Marzo 2016)

Secondo me la differenza sta in questo: un avventura di una notte o un rapporto che duri due mesi e poi si conclude penso che il traditore sia davvero innamorato di sua moglie o fidanzata e non provi nulla per la sua amante, se invece la relazione dura da anni ed è sempre la stessa credo che il traditore sia innamorato del l'amante ma non riesca a lasciare la moglie


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Secondo me la differenza sta in questo: un avventura di una notte o un rapporto che duri due mesi e poi si conclude penso che il traditore sia davvero innamorato di sua moglie o fidanzata e non provi nulla per la sua amante, se invece la relazione dura da anni ed è sempre la stessa credo che il traditore sia innamorato del l'amante ma non riesca a lasciare la moglie


e quindi?


----------



## Nicka (9 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Secondo me la differenza sta in questo: un avventura di una notte o un rapporto che duri due mesi e poi si conclude penso che il traditore sia davvero innamorato di sua moglie o fidanzata e non provi nulla per la sua amante, se invece la relazione dura da anni ed è sempre la stessa credo che il traditore sia innamorato del l'amante ma non riesca a lasciare la moglie


Non si può pensare di categorizzare in questo modo perchè per quanto mi riguarda può pure succedere di andare a letto con una persona una volta sola e perderci la testa e decidere di non andarci più per X motivi, questo implica che per l'amante, anche solo di una notte, si sia provato davvero qualcosa.
Allo stesso modo non è detto che in una relazione durata svariato tempo ci siano sentimenti necessari e sufficienti per mollare eventualmente il partner ufficiale, per il quale si provano sentimenti più forti.
Il mondo delle emozioni e dei sentimenti è talmente vario che metterci qui a dire che uno ama o no la moglie o il marito piuttosto che l'amante mi sembra fatica sprecata.


----------



## MariLea (9 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non si può pensare di categorizzare in questo modo perchè per quanto mi riguarda può pure succedere di andare a letto con una persona una volta sola e perderci la testa e decidere di non andarci più per X motivi, questo implica che per l'amante, anche solo di una notte, si sia provato davvero qualcosa.
> Allo stesso modo non è detto che in una relazione durata svariato tempo ci siano sentimenti necessari e sufficienti per mollare eventualmente il partner ufficiale, per il quale si provano sentimenti più forti.
> Il mondo delle emozioni e dei sentimenti è talmente vario che metterci qui a dire che uno ama o no la moglie o il marito piuttosto che l'amante mi sembra fatica sprecata.


Quoto!
Ramarri, se la relazione dura da anni non vuol dire che lui è innamorato dell'amante, se è questo che volevi sapere.
Sono rari i casi in cui lascia la moglie... 
una su mille ce la fa!


----------



## MariLea (9 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Farfalla, rispondevo alla domanda del thread.
> Per me (per me eh) c'è una differenza ABISSALE tra un tradimento light e a scadenza pressochè immediata e una cosa che coinvolge - per durata ed intensità - molto di più.
> La prima la catalogherei tra le cazzatelle, pur grave ed evitabile ma sostanzialmente innocua.
> La seconda, e rispondo alla tua domanda, è effettivamente quella che davvero mette a rischio il tuo rapporto.
> ...


C'è una bilancia in ognuno di noi che valuta la gravità ed il peso delle conseguenze...


----------



## Tessa (9 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Quoto!
> Ramarri, se la relazione dura da anni non vuol dire che lui è innamorato dell'amante, se è questo che volevi sapere.
> Sono rari i casi in cui lascia la moglie...
> una su mille ce la fa!


Arguta Mailea....
In effetti una qui non ci sta mica a far domande a caso.....


----------



## MariLea (9 Marzo 2016)

*Emblematico*

Questo poveretto in fondo non sta tradendo :rotfl:


----------



## Ramarri79 (9 Marzo 2016)

Non sono qui per me. Ho già una relazione con un uomo che dura da 20 anni e che mi ama (e che lo amo P profondamente) ed è sincero e non mi ha mai tradito.. Siccome conosco persone che hanno amanti fisse o meno chiedevo per comprendere e per avere svariate opinioni sull'argomento. Io ho semplicemente detto il mio parere: ciò che penso io delle situazioni che sento.. Una semplicissima mia idea.


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Non sono qui per me. Ho già una relazione con un uomo che dura da 20 anni e che mi ama (e che lo amo P profondamente) ed è sincero e non mi ha mai tradito.. Siccome conosco persone che hanno amanti fisse o meno chiedevo per comprendere e per avere svariate opinioni sull'argomento. Io ho semplicemente detto il mio parere: ciò che penso io delle situazioni che sento.. Una semplicissima mia idea.


hai fatto bene.  però perdonerai se rimane la curiosità di chiederti se tu sapresti gestire una sua (ma anche una tua) scappatella senza far implodere la vostra storia.


----------



## ologramma (9 Marzo 2016)

non sono dalla parte del tradito perchè io sono e rimango traditore , però posso dire che non è che la durata fa il peccato più o meno grave , voglio dire che se si tradisce o per poco o per un po di anni la qualifica rimane quella , vale anche se un ruba una mela ( per dire ) o si appropria di qualcosa in più come denari sempre ladro sei


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> non sono dalla parte del tradito perchè io sono e rimango traditore , però posso dire che non è che la durata fa il peccato più o meno grave , voglio dire che se si tradisce o per poco o per un po di anni la qualifica rimane quella , vale anche se un ruba una mela ( per dire ) o si appropria di qualcosa in più come denari sempre ladro sei


Quoto


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non si può pensare di categorizzare in questo modo perchè per quanto mi riguarda può pure succedere di andare a letto con una persona una volta sola e perderci la testa e decidere di non andarci più per X motivi, questo implica che per l'amante, anche solo di una notte, si sia provato davvero qualcosa.
> Allo stesso modo non è detto che in una relazione durata svariato tempo ci siano sentimenti necessari e sufficienti per mollare eventualmente il partner ufficiale, per il quale si provano sentimenti più forti.
> Il mondo delle emozioni e dei sentimenti è talmente vario che metterci qui a dire che uno ama o no la moglie o il marito piuttosto che l'amante mi sembra fatica sprecata.


Il mondo é bello perché é vario però insomma credo sia davvero RARO che l'avventura di una notte possa incidere sulla vita di una persona come una storia di anni....


----------



## Nicka (9 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il mondo é bello perché é vario però insomma credo sia davvero RARO che l'avventura di una notte possa incidere sulla vita di una persona come una storia di anni....


Quello che dico è che semplicemente non possiamo categorizzare così.
Si parlava di sentimenti nei confronti dell'amante o nei confronti del partner.
Per me scopare con una persona un'unica volta non vuol dire non provare sentimenti o provarne. Così allo stesso modo scoparci per mesi/anni.
I sentimenti sono distaccati dalla quantità di volte in cui si va a letto con una persona. Per me.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti posso fare una domanda?
> Per te è più rassicurante una moglie che incontra uno se ne invaghisce e inizia una storia parallela,o una moglie che incontra un uomo ci scopa una sera e basta,tornando alla sua vita matrimoniale come nulla fosse?


Bravo Oscuro. Nessuna delle due. Per me. Perché questa graduatoria comunque non ha senso. È in relazione solo al sentire delle persone coinvolte.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Torno a dire che oggi capisco da una posizione più adulta e consapevole quanto dici.
> Sulla mia pelle però sto vedendo come possa bruciare anche un tradimento (forse?) non consumato.
> 
> In certi casi, esiste uno spiraglio...in altri neanche a parlarne.


Sei ancora in uno stadio in cui ti è difficile fare valutazioni.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Marzo 2016)

*...*

Credo che per spiegare i due tipi di tradimento bisogna necessariamente risalire alle motivazioni, che ieri da qualche parte qui ho cercato di indicare.
Io non potrei mai sostenere una amante che sta a 3 km da casa che incontrassi ogni settimana, sono un uomo da un colpo solo, e dopo 3 volte sarei disperato (e anche spaventatissimo e pieno di sensi di colpa)

La mia motivazione ai tradimenti è stata gioco ed emozione, ovvio che l amante fissa lo sentirei come un secondo lavoro..

E preparare bene il momento x fa ovviamente parte struttorale irrinunciabile del gioco e dell emozione..

Non so se sia più grave la colpa e quindi la pena per l uno o l altro, ma confido nel fatto che qui ci sono ottimi giudici


----------



## Heathcliff (9 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Quoto!
> Ramarri, se la relazione dura da anni non vuol dire che lui è innamorato dell'amante, se è questo che volevi sapere.
> Sono rari i casi in cui lascia la moglie...
> una su mille ce la fa!


di amanti che riescono ad avverare il loro sogno o di mogli che riescono a sbolognare il marito? E anche in questo caso realizzano il loro sogno ovviamente.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Quoto!
> Ramarri, se la relazione dura da anni non vuol dire che lui è innamorato dell'amante, se è questo che volevi sapere.
> Sono rari i casi in cui lascia la moglie...
> una su mille ce la fa!


Io l'ho fatto.
Tranquilla che la percentuale è molto più bassa di 1/1000....:up:


----------



## oscuro (9 Marzo 2016)

*No*



danny ha detto:


> Bravo Oscuro. Nessuna delle due. Per me. Perché questa graduatoria comunque non ha senso. È in relazione solo al sentire delle persone coinvolte.


Bravo danny invece.Ho aspettato tutte le risposte e se ci pensi bene,non è rassicurante nessuna delle due.In realtà rispondiamo che è più rassicurante un'ipotesi rispetto ad un'altra in base al nostro sentire.
Io avrei scommesso sulla risposta di jim.....!
In realtà cosa c'è di rassicurante in una patner che si scopa uno per una notte e torna come se nulla fosse?NULLA.Dal punto di vista emotivo per assurdo mi sembrerebbe più naturale quella che si invaghisce è instaura una storia parallela e finisce a scoparci.E non sono neanche sicuro che c'entri il proprio patner,quanto incida più la natura della persona....!
E allora la questione poi diventa un'altra:e più rassicurante una persona che tromba avendo un minimo di coinvolgimento emotivo,o quella che tromba anche senza nessun coinvolgimento emotivo?


----------



## oro.blu (9 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti posso fare una domanda?
> Per te è più rassicurante una moglie che incontra uno se ne invaghisce e inizia una storia parallela,o una moglie che incontra un uomo ci scopa una sera e basta,tornando alla sua vita matrimoniale come nulla fosse?



Da parte di mio marito avrei gradito di più la seconda.........


----------



## oscuro (9 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> Da parte di mio marito avrei gradito di più la seconda.........


Non mi è chiara la riposta.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bravo danny invece.Ho aspettato tutte le risposte e se ci pensi bene,non è rassicurante nessuna delle due.In realtà rispondiamo che è più rassicurante un'ipotesi rispetto ad un'altra in base al nostro sentire.
> Io avrei scommesso sulla risposta di jim.....!
> In realtà cosa c'è di rassicurante in una patner che si scopa uno per una notte e torna come se nulla fosse?NULLA.Dal punto di vista emotivo per assurdo mi sembrerebbe più naturale quella che si invaghisce è instaura una storia parallela e finisce a scoparci.E non sono neanche sicuro che c'entri il proprio patner,quanto incida più la natura della persona....!
> E allora la questione poi diventa un'altra:e più rassicurante una persona che tromba avendo un minimo di coinvolgimento emotivo,o quella che tromba anche senza nessun coinvolgimento emotivo?


Rassicurante in rapporto a cosa ?
In rapporto alla storia ufficiale credo sia innegabile che sia più rassicurante una storiellina da niente, dove non c'è stato particolare coinvolgimento emotivo.
Poi, certo, quello da una storiellina da niente è sicuramente persona più superficiale di chi invece instaura una storia ben più profonda e articolata, per cui, volendo classificare sommariamente i soggetti, direi che il secondo è sicuramente meno superficiale ed ha, magari, qualche seria motivazione che lo porta a tradire, ma è altrettanto certo che è molto più pericoloso per la stabilità della coppia ufficiale.
Ho sperimentato entrambe le situazioni sulla mia pelle e, per quelli che sono i miei trascorsi, la vedo così.


----------



## oro.blu (9 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi è chiara la riposta.



Mio marito aveva l'amante fissa.... Sarei rimasta meno male a sapere che invece era una botta e via....

Ognuno di noi reagisce come si sente. o come crede di sentire. Magari qualcuno preferisce un amore platonico con un altra persona piuttosto che una scopata...
*Sai tutto è relativo *


Spoiler



Istruzione tecnica, così m' hanno insegnato a scuola


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mio marito aveva l'amante fissa.... Sarei rimasta meno male a sapere che invece era una botta e via....


Credo che per il 90 % dei traditi sia così.


oro.blu ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi reagisce come si sente. o come crede di sentire. Magari qualcuno preferisce un amore platonico con un altra persona piuttosto che una scopata...


Qui non ti seguo. Non si può mettere sullo stesso piano un amore 'platonico' - cioè, non 'consumato' - con un altro che dell'amore ha tutte le caratteristiche.


----------



## MariLea (9 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> di amanti che riescono ad avverare il loro sogno o di mogli che riescono a sbolognare il marito? E anche in questo caso realizzano il loro sogno ovviamente.


Ovviamente


----------



## MariLea (9 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto.
> Tranquilla che la percentuale è molto più bassa di 1/1000....:up:


Dopo quanti anni di relazione?


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Dopo quanti anni di relazione?


12.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Credo che per il 90 % dei traditi sia così.
> 
> 
> Qui non ti seguo. Non si può mettere sullo stesso piano un amore 'platonico' - cioè, non 'consumato' - con un altro che dell'amore ha tutte le caratteristiche.



Se io sono innamorata di un altro e passo tempo con lui sottraendolo alla famiglia pur non consumando sessualmente e questo va avanti da un infinità di tempo, è meno tradimento?


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Se io sono innamorata di un altro e passo tempo con lui sottraendolo alla famiglia pur non consumando sessualmente e questo va avanti da un infinità di tempo, è meno tradimento?


Non conosco un caso come quello che descrivi.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non conosco un caso come quello che descrivi.


 be non devi mica conoscerli tutti


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> be non devi mica conoscerli tutti


Certo che no.
Ma in questi casi credo convenga parlare a grandi linee di una casistica abbastanza comune.
Il caso isolato, l'uno su mille, non fa granché testo a parer mio.
La situazione che hai descritto, per come la vedo io, o sfocia nel breve in qualcosa di più solido o è destinata a morire. Oppure ad essere semplicemente una storia di estrema confidenza, ma qui si parla di tradimenti, e una vicinanza 'spirituale' non concreta gli estremi perché possa parlarsi di un tradimento.


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

*ok!*

Io ho un amica con cui sono cresciuta insieme perché la conosco dall'asilo, (si confida molto con me), che sta frequentando un uomo da 22 anni! Il fatto è che lui ha sempre tradito tutte le sue fidanzate con lei. Ora lui convive da 4 anni e ha un bambino di 8 mesi.. (ha continuato a tradire anche la sua attuale compagna sempre con lei)..ho provato a dirle di lasciarlo perdere, che la sta facendo soffrire, ma lei non vuole sentirne parlare e dice che lo ama tropp per lasciarlo andare.: lui non sa se la ama ma non riesce a staccarsi da lei! Ci ha provato, ma non è riuscito: torna sempre da lei. Da quanto mi dice, lui le vuole un bene infinito. A me dispiace vederla così perché ogni tanto mi chiama piangendo e dice che non ce la fa più a reggere una tale situazione: ha paura a rimanere sola (ha 38 anni e lui 40).  
Per quello che dicevo che se fosse solo sesso sarebbe finito in una notte o in due mesi, ma per durare così tanto credo sia davvero amore.. Io a lei non gli ho detto nulla di come la penso per non illuderla ulteriormente, ma io credo (in questo caso specifico ed assurdo) che sia così,
Grazie per le risposte


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Io ho un amica con cui sono cresciuta insieme perché la conosco dall'asilo, (si confida molto con me), che sta frequentando un uomo da 22 anni! Il fatto è che lui ha sempre tradito tutte le sue fidanzate con lei. Ora lui convive da 4 anni e ha un bambino di 8 mesi.. (ha continuato a tradire anche la sua attuale compagna sempre con lei)..ho provato a dirle di lasciarlo perdere, che la sta facendo soffrire, ma lei non vuole sentirne parlare e dice che lo ama tropp per lasciarlo andare.: lui non sa se la ama ma non riesce a staccarsi da lei! Ci ha provato, ma non è riuscito: torna sempre da lei. Da quanto mi dice, lui le vuole un bene infinito. A me dispiace vederla così perché ogni tanto mi chiama piangendo e dice che non ce la fa più a reggere una tale situazione: ha paura a rimanere sola (ha 38 anni e lui 40).
> Per quello che dicevo che se fosse solo sesso sarebbe finito in una notte o in due mesi, ma per durare così tanto credo sia davvero amore.. Io a lei non gli ho detto nulla di come la penso per non illuderla ulteriormente, ma io credo (in questo caso specifico ed assurdo) che sia così,
> Grazie per le risposte


Lei dovrebbe affrontare il senso di questa storia che la fa sentire legata con la fedeltà a qualcuno che fedele non è a nessuno.

Certamente la fa sentire gratificata essere la sola che sa la verità di questo uomo.
Ipotizzo che nella sua storia famigliare questa donna abbia visto tradimento e segreti.
Questa relazione la salvaguarda anche dai rischi di fallimento di una storia vera.
Ma dubito che possa rendersi conto di cosa di questo tipo e soprattutto liberarsene con conversazioni amichevoli.


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei dovrebbe affrontare il senso di questa storia che la fa sentire legata con la fedeltà a qualcuno che fedele non è a nessuno.
> 
> Certamente la fa sentire gratificata essere la sola che sa la verità di questo uomo.
> Ipotizzo che nella sua storia famigliare questa donna abbia visto tradimento e segreti.
> ...


Ti assicuro che la sua famiglia e' solida e di valori. I suoi conosco  i miei da anni e mai mai ci sono stati tradimenti. Non sono proprio il tipo di genitori che fanno ciò.


----------



## Tessa (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Io ho un amica con cui sono cresciuta insieme perché la conosco dall'asilo, (si confida molto con me), che sta frequentando un uomo da 22 anni! Il fatto è che lui ha sempre tradito tutte le sue fidanzate con lei. Ora lui convive da 4 anni e ha un bambino di 8 mesi.. (ha continuato a tradire anche la sua attuale compagna sempre con lei)..ho provato a dirle di lasciarlo perdere, che la sta facendo soffrire, ma lei non vuole sentirne parlare e dice che lo ama tropp per lasciarlo andare.: lui non sa se la ama ma non riesce a staccarsi da lei! Ci ha provato, ma non è riuscito: torna sempre da lei. Da quanto mi dice, lui le vuole un bene infinito. A me dispiace vederla così perché ogni tanto mi chiama piangendo e dice che non ce la fa più a reggere una tale situazione: ha paura a rimanere sola (ha 38 anni e lui 40).
> Per quello che dicevo che se fosse solo sesso sarebbe finito in una notte o in due mesi, ma per durare così tanto credo sia davvero amore.. Io a lei non gli ho detto nulla di come la penso per non illuderla ulteriormente, ma io credo (in questo caso specifico ed assurdo) che sia così,
> Grazie per le risposte


Non mi pronuncio. 
Potrei scrivere cose di cui mi pentirei.


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Io ho un amica con cui sono cresciuta insieme perché la conosco dall'asilo, (si confida molto con me), che sta frequentando un uomo da 22 anni! Il fatto è che lui ha sempre tradito tutte le sue fidanzate con lei. Ora lui convive da 4 anni e ha un bambino di 8 mesi.. (ha continuato a tradire anche la sua attuale compagna sempre con lei)..ho provato a dirle di lasciarlo perdere, che la sta facendo soffrire, ma lei non vuole sentirne parlare e dice che lo ama tropp per lasciarlo andare.: lui non sa se la ama ma non riesce a staccarsi da lei! Ci ha provato, ma non è riuscito: torna sempre da lei. Da quanto mi dice, lui le vuole un bene infinito. A me dispiace vederla così perché ogni tanto mi chiama piangendo e dice che non ce la fa più a reggere una tale situazione: ha paura a rimanere sola (ha 38 anni e lui 40).
> Per quello che dicevo che se fosse solo sesso sarebbe finito in una notte o in due mesi, ma per durare così tanto credo sia davvero amore.. Io a lei non gli ho detto nulla di come la penso per non illuderla ulteriormente, ma io credo (in questo caso specifico ed assurdo) che sia così,
> Grazie per le risposte


Meglio che mi sto zitta.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Io ho un amica con cui sono cresciuta insieme perché la conosco dall'asilo, (si confida molto con me), che sta frequentando un uomo da 22 anni! Il fatto è che lui ha sempre tradito tutte le sue fidanzate con lei. Ora lui convive da 4 anni e ha un bambino di 8 mesi.. (ha continuato a tradire anche la sua attuale compagna sempre con lei)..ho provato a dirle di lasciarlo perdere, che la sta facendo soffrire, ma lei non vuole sentirne parlare e dice che lo ama tropp per lasciarlo andare.: lui non sa se la ama ma non riesce a staccarsi da lei! Ci ha provato, ma non è riuscito: torna sempre da lei. Da quanto mi dice, lui le vuole un bene infinito. A me dispiace vederla così perché ogni tanto mi chiama piangendo e dice che non ce la fa più a reggere una tale situazione: ha paura a rimanere sola (ha 38 anni e lui 40).
> Per quello che dicevo che se fosse solo sesso sarebbe finito in una notte o in due mesi, ma per durare così tanto credo sia davvero amore.. Io a lei non gli ho detto nulla di come la penso per non illuderla ulteriormente, ma io credo (in questo caso specifico ed assurdo) che sia così,
> Grazie per le risposte


Temo non sia amore, non so che tipo di affetto propenderei a pensare ad un rapporto di forte dipendenza (lei) e manipolazione (lui)
forse la tua amica dovrebbe cercare di capire perché lui si lega ad altre e ci fa addirittura un figlio e lei resta nascosta nel suo piccolo harem per volere di lui  ... speriamo poi sia piccolo sto harem


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Io ho un amica con cui sono cresciuta insieme perché la conosco dall'asilo, (si confida molto con me), che sta frequentando un uomo da 22 anni! Il fatto è che lui ha sempre tradito tutte le sue fidanzate con lei. Ora lui convive da 4 anni e ha un bambino di 8 mesi.. (ha continuato a tradire anche la sua attuale compagna sempre con lei)..ho provato a dirle di lasciarlo perdere, che la sta facendo soffrire, ma lei non vuole sentirne parlare e dice che lo ama tropp per lasciarlo andare.: lui non sa se la ama ma non riesce a staccarsi da lei! Ci ha provato, ma non è riuscito: torna sempre da lei. Da quanto mi dice, lui le vuole un bene infinito. A me dispiace vederla così perché ogni tanto mi chiama piangendo e dice che non ce la fa più a reggere una tale situazione: ha paura a rimanere sola (ha 38 anni e lui 40).
> Per quello che dicevo che se fosse solo sesso sarebbe finito in una notte o in due mesi, ma per durare così tanto credo sia davvero amore.. Io a lei non gli ho detto nulla di come la penso per non illuderla ulteriormente, ma io credo (in questo caso specifico ed assurdo) che sia così,
> Grazie per le risposte


Se la tua amica si accontenta di stare in panchina vita natural durante e di assistere alla partita dell'uomo che frequenta dal di fuori, peggio per lei. Io mi innervosirei parecchio ad ascoltare le sue lamentele e le sue paure: chi è causa del suo mal... Comunque persone orribili, entrambi.


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Temo non sia amore, non so che tipo di affetto propenderei a pensare ad un rapporto di forte dipendenza (lei) e manipolazione (lui)
> forse la tua amica dovrebbe cercare di capire perché lui si lega ad altre e ci fa addirittura un figlio e lei resta nascosta nel suo piccolo harem per volere di lui  ... speriamo poi sia piccolo sto harem


Questo gliel'ho chiesto anch'io.. "Le ho detto perché non ha scelto te, perché ha fatto un figlio con un'altra?".. Lei mi ha risposto che di lei lui ha paura, paura di essere coinvolto troppo.. Paura di amare.. Quindi ha preferito fare il figlio con una che non ama, solo per farsi vedere dai suoi amici (tutti accasati), e per non essere di meno. Questo è ciò che mi ha risposto. So che esistono persone con paura di amare, pero non so.. Magari è vero, magari no.. Io lui non lo conosco benissimo, non saprei dare un giudizio.. Può essere che lei abbia ragione, o che invece sia frutto di una sua illusione. Concordo sulla dipendenza di lei


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Questo gliel'ho chiesto anch'io.. "Le ho detto perché non ha scelto te, perché ha fatto un figlio con un'altra?".. Lei mi ha risposto che di lei lui ha paura, paura di essere coinvolto troppo.. Paura di amare.. Quindi ha preferito fare il figlio con una che non ama, solo per farsi vedere dai suoi amici (tutti accasati), e per non essere di meno. Questo è ciò che mi ha risposto. So che esistono persone con paura di amare, pero non so.. Magari è vero, magari no.. Io lui non lo conosco benissimo, non saprei dare un giudizio.. Può essere che lei abbia ragione, o che invece sia frutto di una sua illusione. Concordo sulla dipendenza di lei


Lui le riversa addosso una montagna di cazzate, e il bello è che lei ci crede pure


----------



## Tessa (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Questo gliel'ho chiesto anch'io.. "Le ho detto perché non ha scelto te, perché ha fatto un figlio con un'altra?".. Lei mi ha risposto che di lei lui ha paura, paura di essere coinvolto troppo.. Paura di amare.. Quindi ha preferito fare il figlio con una che non ama, solo per farsi vedere dai suoi amici (tutti accasati), e per non essere di meno. Questo è ciò che mi ha risposto. So che esistono persone con paura di amare, pero non so.. Magari è vero, magari no.. Io lui non lo conosco benissimo, non saprei dare un giudizio.. Può essere che lei abbia ragione, o che invece sia frutto di una sua illusione. Concordo sulla dipendenza di lei


La tua amica si racconta un sacco di balle. 
Si e' fermata a ragionamenti che neanche un'adolescente....


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Questo gliel'ho chiesto anch'io.. "Le ho detto perché non ha scelto te, perché ha fatto un figlio con un'altra?".. Lei mi ha risposto che di lei lui ha paura, paura di essere coinvolto troppo.. Paura di amare.. Quindi ha preferito fare il figlio con una che non ama, solo per farsi vedere dai suoi amici (tutti accasati), e per non essere di meno. Questo è ciò che mi ha risposto. So che esistono persone con paura di amare, pero non so.. Magari è vero, magari no.. Io lui non lo conosco benissimo, non saprei dare un giudizio.. Può essere che lei abbia ragione, o che invece sia frutto di una sua illusione. Concordo sulla dipendenza di lei


Mah la vedo un po' risicata come spiegazione
gli unici che non sanno amare sono i narcisisti patologici e sono bravissimi ad intortare


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> La tua amica si racconta un sacco di balle.
> Si e' fermata a ragionamenti che neanche un'adolescente....


 Non è così stupida. È una persona estremamente intelligente. Non la conoscete per cui non giudicate.


----------



## Tessa (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Non è così stupida. È una persona estremamente intelligente. Non la conoscete per cui non giudicate.


Non e' che te la prendi tanto perche' sei tu, questa amica?


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> La tua amica si racconta un sacco di balle.
> Si e' fermata a ragionamenti che neanche un'adolescente....


Per carità. Ma poi stare con uno che fa un figlio con una donna che dice di non amare, per comodità, per farsi vedere dal mondo, la qualifica. Lui fa il suo gioco, misero, lei abbocca. Per me non c'è bisogno di scomodare chissà quale teoria psicologica per capirlo. Nel frattempo la vita le scorre tra le dita e alla fine dei salmi le rimarrà solo l'amo conficcato nel palato a dolere.


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Non è così stupida. È una persona estremamente intelligente. Non la conoscete per cui non giudicate.


Se fosse intelligente non crederebbe ad uno che la tiene al buio della sua vita reale perchè ha paura di amare. Uno che non ha paura di prendere per il culo tutte le donne che ha, di sposarne una, di farci un figlio per allinearsi agli amici, è solo un grandissimo paraculo, e solo una donna stupida (e innamorata?) non lo capirebbe.
 Hai chiesto pareri, questo è il mio.


----------



## Tessa (10 Marzo 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Per carità. Ma poi stare con uno che fa un figlio con una donna che dice di non amare, per comodità, per farsi vedere dal mondo, la qualifica. Lui fa il suo gioco, misero, lei abbocca. Per me non c'è bisogno di scomodare chissà quale teoria psicologica per capirlo. Nel frattempo la vita le scorre tra le dita e alla fine dei salmi le rimarrà solo l'amo conficcato nel palato a dolere.


20 anni cosi!
Ha perso i migliori anni della sua vita dietro a uno che non la ritiene degna neanche di andarci pubblicamente a prendere un caffe'......


----------



## oro.blu (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Questo gliel'ho chiesto anch'io.. "Le ho detto perché non ha scelto te, perché ha fatto un figlio con un'altra?".. *Lei mi ha risposto che di lei lui ha paura, paura di essere coinvolto troppo.. Paura di amare.. Quindi ha preferito fare il figlio con una che non ama, solo per farsi vedere dai suoi amici (tutti accasati), e per non essere di meno. *Questo è ciò che mi ha risposto. So che esistono persone con paura di amare, pero non so.. Magari è vero, magari no.. Io lui non lo conosco benissimo, non saprei dare un giudizio.. Può essere che lei abbia ragione, o che invece sia frutto di una sua illusione. Concordo sulla dipendenza di lei



oh mamma........


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che la sua famiglia e' solida e di valori. I suoi conosco  i miei da anni e mai mai ci sono stati tradimenti. Non sono proprio il tipo di genitori che fanno ciò.


Ho ipotizzato una possibile causa. Ma quello che era centrale è il tipo di relazione. 

Che senso ha negare una causa solo ipotizzata? Del resto potrebbe non averti parlato, per giusto rispetto, di problemi della sua famiglia.
Del resto ci sono dinamiche che fanno sentire il peso di segreti che mai sono anche solo ammessi.
Ma è un discorso generale che non riguarda il caso e su cui non vale la pena di discutere.

Io ho avuto un'amica coinvolta in una dipendenza affettiva che, nonostante fosse evidente anche a lei che di questo si trattasse, non aveva mai voluto andare in terapia affermando  "e se poi me la tolgono non ho più niente".


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non e' che te la prendi tanto perche' sei tu, questa amica?


 Come avevo già scritto, io sono felicemente fidanzata da 20 anni con un uomo che mi ama follemente ed è ricambiato. Non mi ha mai tradito e mai lo farebbe. 
Accetto tutti i consigli e pareri, ma non mi piace chi giudica senza conoscere la persona. Giudicate la situazione non le persone coinvolte..Grazie


----------



## Heathcliff (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Io ho un amica con cui sono cresciuta insieme perché la conosco dall'asilo, (si confida molto con me), che sta frequentando un uomo da 22 anni! Il fatto è che lui ha sempre tradito tutte le sue fidanzate con lei. Ora lui convive da 4 anni e ha un bambino di 8 mesi.. (ha continuato a tradire anche la sua attuale compagna sempre con lei)..ho provato a dirle di lasciarlo perdere, che la sta facendo soffrire, ma lei non vuole sentirne parlare e dice che lo ama tropp per lasciarlo andare.: lui non sa se la ama ma non riesce a staccarsi da lei! Ci ha provato, ma non è riuscito: torna sempre da lei. Da quanto mi dice, lui le vuole un bene infinito. A me dispiace vederla così perché ogni tanto mi chiama piangendo e dice che non ce la fa più a reggere una tale situazione: ha paura a rimanere sola (ha 38 anni e lui 40).
> Per quello che dicevo che se fosse solo sesso sarebbe finito in una notte o in due mesi, ma per durare così tanto credo sia davvero amore.. Io a lei non gli ho detto nulla di come la penso per non illuderla ulteriormente, ma io credo (in questo caso specifico ed assurdo) che sia così,
> Grazie per le risposte


non è amore dille di non farsi dei film. Lei è la scopata su cui può sempre contare.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> non è amore dille di non farsi dei film. Lei è la scopata su cui può sempre contare.


Questo è il pensiero di un uomo che legge in questo modo il comportamento di uno dello stesso sesso.
E io avevo pensato alla stessa cosa.
Sarà che fin'ora sul punto s'erano espresse solo donne ?


----------



## brenin (10 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> non è amore dille di non farsi dei film. Lei è la scopata su cui può sempre contare.


Concordo,però dopo 22 anni.... è questo che non mi quadra "molto "....


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Non è così stupida. È una persona estremamente intelligente. Non la conoscete per cui non giudicate.


cara Ramarri , non è questione di intelligenza.
Il fatto è che quando una aspetta 20 anni un uomo che si fidanza, va a convivere e sisposa con altre, ha due fette di mortadella così spesse davanti agli occhi che non si può nemmeno parlare di stupidità.
Non VUOLE vedere, non è che non ci riesce perchè è stupida.
Perchè quello che sta avvenendo è abbastanza evidente.


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Come avevo già scritto, io sono felicemente fidanzata da 20 anni con un uomo che mi ama follemente ed è ricambiato. Non mi ha mai tradito e mai lo farebbe.
> Accetto tutti i consigli e pareri, ma non mi piace chi giudica senza conoscere la persona. Giudicate la situazione non le persone coinvolte..Grazie




Non ci prendiamo per il culo. Grazie.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cara Ramarri , non è questione di intelligenza.
> Il fatto è che quando una aspetta 20 anni un uomo che si fidanza, va a convivere e sisposa con altre, ha due fette di mortadella così spesse davanti agli occhi che non si può nemmeno parlare di stupidità.
> Non VUOLE vedere, non è che non ci riesce perchè è stupida.
> Perchè quello che sta avvenendo è abbastanza evidente.


Si può dire che, in fondo, va bene anche a lei e che però le risulta difficile ammetterlo ?


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Questo gliel'ho chiesto anch'io.. "Le ho detto perché non ha scelto te, perché ha fatto un figlio con un'altra?".. Lei mi ha risposto che di lei lui ha paura, paura di essere coinvolto troppo.. Paura di amare.. Quindi ha preferito fare il figlio con una che non ama, solo per farsi vedere dai suoi amici (tutti accasati), e per non essere di meno. Questo è ciò che mi ha risposto. So che esistono persone con paura di amare, pero non so.. Magari è vero, magari no.. Io lui non lo conosco benissimo, non saprei dare un giudizio.. Può essere che lei abbia ragione, o che invece sia frutto di una sua illusione. Concordo sulla dipendenza di lei


Guarda, io non ti sto a dire che sono malati, stronzi, deficienti o chissà che altro.
Purtroppo in certe situazioni bisognerebbe trovarsi perchè è più facile dare un giudizio da esterni piuttosto che un'opinione.
Però io ci sono passata a grandi linee, 20 anni di rapporto "strano" con l'intermezzo sessuale durato quasi 7 anni. Non esiste la paura di essere troppo coinvolti...o meglio, ci può anche stare eh, ma l'essere "troppo" coinvolti da una persona ti impedisce di crearti una vita "normale" solo per facciata e solo perchè lo fanno gli amici.
Questo tizio semplicemente non ha mai avuto le palle di prendere una decisione netta con la tua amica e la tua amica si è incarognita e incancrenita in una situazione che può farle solo male.
Finchè se l'è vissuta bene è un conto, ma che stia lì a piangere e deprimersi perchè questo nel corso della loro conoscenza ha preferito altre donne (non una, diverse) a lei dovrebbe farle scattare un campanello.
Anche nel mio caso quando c'era coinvolgimento sessuale erano periodi di tira e molla devastanti, lui se ne andava e poi tornava perchè "senza di te non ce la faccio". Stronzate. Io ero il porto sicuro, ero l'amica, non ero la cagacazzi che inevitabilmente una compagna può essere. Lo dico sorridendo eh, cagacazzi nel senso che in un rapporto ufficiale non c'è solo il sesso o le risate, c'è tutta una serie di cose anche meno divertenti. Problemi, bollette, famiglie...
Per questo tizio probabilmente lei è l'angolo di sfogo. E forse in fondo in fondo gli fa pure paura, ma non è quella paura di cui parli tu. Non è paura di essere troppo coinvolto. E' paura che se questa si stanca l'angolo di sfogo va a farsi fottere...altrove.
Semplice e diretto.
Sta a lei chiudere il cerchio. Lui è fin troppo comodo nella sua vita. Ha sempre avuto altre, ora ha una compagna e un figlio, ma in testa si dice "tanto se va male c'è lei".
E' arrivato il momento che lei invece inizi a farsi una sua vita, lo deve a se stessa. Non ha perso tempo, se era ed è innamorata non ci sono cazzi, il suo tempo lo ha speso per quello che voleva, ma nella vita a volte si fanno investimenti sbagliati. Sarebbe ora che lo capisse.


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ci prendiamo per il culo. Grazie.


Figurati. Pensala pure come vuoi. Inviterò in discussione il mio ragazzo così te lo dirà personalmente lui. Prego.


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda, io non ti sto a dire che sono malati, stronzi, deficienti o chissà che altro.
> Purtroppo in certe situazioni bisognerebbe trovarsi perchè è più facile dare un giudizio da esterni piuttosto che un'opinione.
> Però io ci sono passata a grandi linee, 20 anni di rapporto "strano" con l'intermezzo sessuale durato quasi 7 anni. Non esiste la paura di essere troppo coinvolti...o meglio, ci può anche stare eh, ma l'essere "troppo" coinvolti da una persona ti impedisce di crearti una vita "normale" solo per facciata e solo perchè lo fanno gli amici.
> Questo tizio semplicemente non ha mai avuto le palle di prendere una decisione netta con la tua amica e la tua amica si è incarognita e incancrenita in una situazione che può farle solo male.
> ...


Quoto! È esattamente quello che alla fine penso anch'io, ma dall'altra cioè sono comunque 22 anni! Il tempo di un matrimonio.. Solo per quello mi risulta strano. Concordo su quello che hai detto.


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si può dire che, in fondo, va bene anche a lei e che però le risulta difficile ammetterlo ?


Ma.. Quello può essere.. Non l'avevo mai pensato in questa ottica..


----------



## oro.blu (10 Marzo 2016)

*MA VERAMENTE*

Mi dispiace seriamente per la tua amica....ma forse suggerirle uno psicanalista? Dico, per liberarsi da questa dipendenza. Perchè la vedo come una dipendenza. Non capisco cosa alla fine rimanga a lei. Briciole di un uomo che la usa come ripiego nei momenti di stanca.
Aiutala a farsi aiutare. 38 anni. Non è mica una ragazzina. 22 anni da "ruota di scorta". Mi mette una tristezza infinita.


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mi dispiace seriamente per la tua amica....ma forse suggerirle uno psicanalista? Dico, per liberarsi da questa dipendenza. Perchè la vedo come una dipendenza. Non capisco cosa alla fine rimanga a lei. Briciole di un uomo che la usa come ripiego nei momenti di stanca.
> Aiutala a farsi aiutare. 38 anni. Non è mica una ragazzina. 22 anni da "ruota di scorta". Mi mette una tristezza infinita.


Gliel'ho detto pure io di farsi aiutare. Ha iniziato tre sedute da uno psicologo, ma ha abbandonato dopo poco perché diceva che non vedeva i risultati. Poi è disoccupata e non può permettersi il costo di terapie lunghe.


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Quoto! È esattamente quello che alla fine penso anch'io, ma dall'altra cioè sono comunque 22 anni! Il tempo di un matrimonio.. Solo per quello mi risulta strano. Concordo su quello che hai detto.


Io l'ho conosciuto a 12 anni, mi ero fissata, ho fatto di tutto per averlo nella mia vita, ce l'ho fatta, dai 18 ai 25 c'è stato anche sesso, per me è stato il primo, si è chiusa quella parte, lui si è sposato, ma continuava a cercarmi per quello e io ho messo un punto grande come una casa a quel lato. Durante tutta la "relazione" sono stata single e piangente nel mio cantuccio, ad aspettare che mi chiamasse nei ritagli di tempo, non ho nemmeno mai baciato un altro ragazzo in quegli anni. Oggi invece continuiamo a sentirci e vederci e di anni ora ne ho 34. Sono 9 anni che l'unico contatto fisico è il bacetto sulla guancia quando ci incontriamo.
Fosse per lui continueremmo a scopare, richieste in tal senso mi sono arrivate non più di un paio di mesi fa, ma di stare insieme non è mai esistito. 
E io che me ne faccio di uno che non ha mai avuto i coglioni di stare con me?
Ho la mia vita...sono andata avanti. La tua amica invece è ferma e si crogiola in quel rapporto che non è malato...ma tanto sano non è.


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2016)

non so se questo è il caso ma ci sono persone che comunque non amano prendersi il vero carico di una relazione e il fatto di viverne solo la parte scevra dalla quotidianità in fondo è quello che non le spaventa e le allontana da responsabilità di un certo tipo.
una forma di immaturità , immagino.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Gliel'ho detto pure io di farsi aiutare. Ha iniziato tre sedute da uno psicologo, ma ha abbandonato dopo poco perché diceva che non vedeva i risultati. *Poi è disoccupata* e non può permettersi il costo di terapie lunghe.


Pure !!! 
Ma scusa che fa? Vive con i suoi? La mantiene lui?


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Pure !!!
> Ma scusa che fa? Vive con i suoi? La mantiene lui?


 Vive in un appartamento dei suoi da sola e l'aiutano loro.


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda, io non ti sto a dire che sono malati, stronzi, deficienti o chissà che altro.
> Purtroppo in certe situazioni bisognerebbe trovarsi perchè è più facile dare un giudizio da esterni piuttosto che un'opinione.
> Però io ci sono passata a grandi linee, 20 anni di rapporto "strano" con l'intermezzo sessuale durato quasi 7 anni. Non esiste la paura di essere troppo coinvolti...o meglio, ci può anche stare eh, ma l'essere "troppo" coinvolti da una persona ti impedisce di crearti una vita "normale" solo per facciata e solo perchè lo fanno gli amici.
> Questo tizio semplicemente non ha mai avuto le palle di prendere una decisione netta con la tua amica e la tua amica si è incarognita e incancrenita in una situazione che può farle solo male.
> ...


 Complimenti a te e concordo anch'io!


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Complimenti a te e concordo anch'io!


Ma mi avevi già risposto...:rotfl:


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

Lei ha provato ad uscire con altri ragazzi, ma in testa ha sempre lui. Ha un sacco di hobby che fa.. Non è lì ad aspettare una sua chiamata, ma quando è successo che gli ha detto che frequentava un'altro lui ha voluto sapere tutto.. Di nascosto gli ha anche preso il cellulare per vedere.. Così mi ha raccontato..


----------



## oro.blu (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Vive in un appartamento dei suoi da sola e l'aiutano loro.


Non voglio esprimere giudizi su persone che non conosco, ma mi da l'idea di una persona che si "adatti" un pochino troppo a situazioni estreme, ma di comodo.
Ammesso e non concesso che io fossi single e senza lavoro, non mi farei mantenere in un mio appartamento dai miei genitori, rimarrei (o tornerei) a vivere con loro, in modo da ottimizzare al meglio il loro sacrificio...


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Lei ha provato ad uscire con altri ragazzi, ma in testa ha sempre lui. Ha un sacco di hobby che fa.. Non è lì ad aspettare una sua chiamata, ma quando è successo che gli ha detto che frequentava un'altro lui ha voluto sapere tutto.. Di nascosto gli ha anche preso il cellulare per vedere.. Così mi ha raccontato..


E quindi?
Una che ha un sacco di hobby e non lavora e sta in una casa aiutata dai genitori a 38 anni mi lascia un attimo basita sinceramente.
Ovvio che lui voglia sapere tutto, se gli sfuma l'unica scopata certa che ha va in crisi.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E quindi?
> *Una che ha un sacco di hobby e non lavora e sta in una casa aiutata dai genitori a 38 anni mi lascia un attimo basita sinceramente.*
> Ovvio che lui voglia sapere tutto, se gli sfuma l'unica scopata certa che ha va in crisi.


stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa. Ma questa ragazza dove vive? In un mondo parallelo??


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non voglio esprimere giudizi su persone che non conosco, ma mi da l'idea di una persona che si "adatti" un pochino troppo a situazioni estreme, ma di comodo.
> Ammesso e non concesso che io fossi single e senza lavoro, non mi farei mantenere in un mio appartamento dai miei genitori, rimarrei (o tornerei) a vivere con loro, in modo da ottimizzare al meglio il loro sacrificio...


 Sta mandando un sacco di curriculum ;anche x pulizie), ma nulla! Ha sempre lavorato. Ora è da tre anni che è a casa.. La situazione italiana purtroppo è quella. Io fortunatamente lavoro ma anch'io non sono fissa..


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 12.


Fammi capire, 12 anni di relazione extraconiugale per operare una scelta?


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Lei ha provato ad uscire con altri ragazzi, ma in testa ha sempre lui. Ha un sacco di hobby che fa.. Non è lì ad aspettare una sua chiamata, ma quando è successo che gli ha detto che frequentava un'altro lui ha voluto sapere tutto.. Di nascosto gli ha anche preso il cellulare per vedere.. Così mi ha raccontato..


sì ma stiamo parlando di quelle che vuole lei, non delle reazioni di lui.
ma a questo punto è chiaro che  una persona che ancora non si è emancipata dai genitori fatica senz'altro in tutte le sue relazioni.
da amante è alleggerita da responsabilità, torno al discorso di prima 
forse...non conoscendo tutto è ben difficile avere idee precise


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Fammi capire, 12 anni di relazione extraconiugale per operare una scelta?


No.
La storia con la mia ex moglie, tra fidanzamento e matrimonio, è complessivamente durata 12 anni.
Intorno all'undicesimo ho incontrato e mi sono innamorato - ricambiato - della mia attuale compagna.
Abbiamo entrambi lasciato i rispettivi moglie e marito e siamo diventati una coppia ufficiale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mi dispiace seriamente per la tua amica....ma forse suggerirle uno psicanalista? Dico, per liberarsi da questa dipendenza. Perchè la vedo come una dipendenza. Non capisco cosa alla fine rimanga a lei. Briciole di un uomo che la usa come ripiego nei momenti di stanca.
> Aiutala a farsi aiutare. 38 anni. Non è mica una ragazzina. 22 anni da "ruota di scorta". Mi mette una tristezza infinita.


Oro, scusa se quoto te.
Ti giuro che non ce l'ho con te.
Ma basta che ogni cosa psicanalista.
Io non ce la faccio più.
Una avrebbe voglia di un bel gelato : psicanalista.
Uno tromba in giro: psicanalista.
A una piace fare i pompini: psicanalista.
Gli psicanalisti sono medici.
Bisogna andare dal medico quando si sta male, quando c'è qualcosa che percepiamo ci faccia star male e non riusciamo a risolvere perchè non dipende dalla nostra volontà.
Non quando perdiamo il nostro tempo dietro a un coglione.
Non esiste la pillola che ci faccia fare i conti con la realtà, se non siamo psicotici, ovviamente.
Eccheccazzo, ci vuole personalità, un minimo, ed un minimo di autostima.
Giusto appena un poco sopra quella di un lombrico.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Lei ha provato ad uscire con altri ragazzi, ma in testa ha sempre lui. Ha un sacco di hobby che fa.. Non è lì ad aspettare una sua chiamata, ma quando è successo che gli ha detto che frequentava un'altro lui ha voluto sapere tutto.. Di nascosto gli ha anche preso il cellulare per vedere.. Così mi ha raccontato..


Una domanda mi sorge spontanea : la tua amica arrivata ai 38 anni ( mi sembra ) che progetti di vita ha? Ne avete mai parlato ? Come si immagina lo scorrere della sua vita, ambizioni, desideri ?


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oro, scusa se quoto te.
> Ti giuro che non ce l'ho con te.
> Ma basta che ogni cosa psicanalista.
> Io non ce la faccio più.
> ...


Ovviamente ti quoto su tutta la linea.


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Io ho un amica con cui sono cresciuta insieme perché la conosco dall'asilo, (si confida molto con me), che sta frequentando un uomo da 22 anni! Il fatto è che lui ha sempre tradito tutte le sue fidanzate con lei. Ora lui convive da 4 anni e ha un bambino di 8 mesi.. (ha continuato a tradire anche la sua attuale compagna sempre con lei)..ho provato a dirle di lasciarlo perdere, che la sta facendo soffrire, ma lei non vuole sentirne parlare e dice che lo ama tropp per lasciarlo andare.: lui non sa se la ama ma non riesce a staccarsi da lei! Ci ha provato, ma non è riuscito: torna sempre da lei. Da quanto mi dice, lui le vuole un bene infinito. A me dispiace vederla così perché ogni tanto mi chiama piangendo e dice che non ce la fa più a reggere una tale situazione: ha paura a rimanere sola (ha 38 anni e lui 40).
> Per quello che dicevo che se fosse solo sesso sarebbe finito in una notte o in due mesi, ma per durare così tanto credo sia davvero amore.. Io a lei non gli ho detto nulla di come la penso per non illuderla ulteriormente, ma io credo (in questo caso specifico ed assurdo) che sia così,
> Grazie per le risposte





Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Questo gliel'ho chiesto anch'io.. "Le ho detto perché non ha scelto te, perché ha fatto un figlio con un'altra?".. Lei mi ha risposto che di lei lui ha paura, paura di essere coinvolto troppo.. Paura di amare.. Quindi ha preferito fare il figlio con una che non ama, solo per farsi vedere dai suoi amici (tutti accasati), e per non essere di meno. Questo è ciò che mi ha risposto. So che esistono persone con paura di amare, pero non so.. Magari è vero, magari no.. Io lui non lo conosco benissimo, non saprei dare un giudizio.. Può essere che lei abbia ragione, o che invece sia frutto di una sua illusione. Concordo sulla dipendenza di lei


Come ti ho scritto sin dall'inizio, il fatto che duri da anni non vuol dire automaticamente che sia amore.
Ed ora, dopo la descrizione della storia, mi convinco che non lo è, per il semplice fatto che l'ha tenuta sempre di riserva in panchina. Magari le sarà pure affezionato e, per non ferirla, le racconta quella panzanata della paura d'amare che credimi non si può sentire! Come quelli che lasciano "per troppo amore" col "tu meriti di meglio"...
Poi ognuno nella sua vita si fa bastare quel che vuole e vede quel che vuole vedere...


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Una domanda mi sorge spontanea : la tua amica arrivata ai 38 anni ( mi sembra ) che progetti di vita ha? Ne avete mai parlato ? Come si immagina lo scorrere della sua vita, ambizioni, desideri ?


 Lei vorrebbe andarsene in un'altra regione e rifarsi una nuova vita perché dice che solo così riuscirebbe a dimenticarlo. Il fatto è che non lavorando, non può trasferirsi. Altrimenti l'avrebbe già fatto! E le credo!


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Questo gliel'ho chiesto anch'io.. "Le ho detto perché non ha scelto te, perché ha fatto un figlio con un'altra?".. Lei mi ha risposto che di lei lui ha paura, paura di essere coinvolto troppo.. Paura di amare.. Quindi ha preferito fare il figlio con una che non ama, solo per farsi vedere dai suoi amici (tutti accasati), e per non essere di meno. Questo è ciò che mi ha risposto. So che esistono persone con paura di amare, pero non so.. Magari è vero, magari no.. Io lui non lo conosco benissimo, non saprei dare un giudizio.. Può essere che lei abbia ragione, o che invece sia frutto di una sua illusione. Concordo sulla dipendenza di lei


lui sta nel limbo tra l'emerito coglione ed il disadattato mentale vero.

la tua amica o è talmente inguardabile da pensare "e chiss'altro mi si prende se non lui?" oppure ha bisogno di una terapeuta, di quelle brave, perchè 22 anni di relazione nell'ombra penso le abbiamo mandato completamente in pappa il cervello.

soprattutto dovrebbe capire che a 38 anni, in queste condizioni, lei E' sola.    e che man mano che sto scoppiato mentale accrescerà la famiglia (perchè accetto scommesse che di figli ne farà ancora), lei sarà ancora più sola.


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No.
> La storia con la mia ex moglie, tra fidanzamento e matrimonio, è complessivamente durata 12 anni.
> Intorno all'undicesimo ho incontrato e mi sono innamorato - ricambiato - della mia attuale compagna.
> Abbiamo entrambi lasciato i rispettivi moglie e marito e siamo diventati una coppia ufficiale.


Ah ecco! Ora capisco meglio. 
Mi sembrava strano... perché, in situazione lui sposato/lei single x anni, la prassi da copione  è "mia moglie è ammalata, non posso darle questo colpo adesso", "il bambino è piccolo, aspettiamo che cresca un po'" poi capita che ne nasca un altro (che non si capisce come, visto che sosteneva di non avere rapporti con la moglie, ma è capitato quell'unica volta che...) ecc ecc... e gli anni passano, ma niente cambia.


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Lei vorrebbe andarsene in un'altra regione e rifarsi una nuova vita perché dice che solo così riuscirebbe a dimenticarlo. Il fatto è che non lavorando, non può trasferirsi. Altrimenti l'avrebbe già fatto! E le credo!


troppo velleitaria.    troppi problemi visti nelle soluzioni.    se davvero volesse trasferirsi, lo avrebbe già fatto dopo essere rimasta a casa.


a 38 anni senza legami e senza lavoro, ti muovi dopo al massimo 6 mesi, se non trovi nulla nella tua zona.

probabilmente sbagliano anche i suoi genitori a mantenerla.    perchè lei così si sta adagiando.   e crogiolando nella sua illusione d'amore.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oro, scusa se quoto te.
> Ti giuro che non ce l'ho con te.
> Ma basta che ogni cosa psicanalista.
> Io non ce la faccio più.
> ...


nessun problema se quoti me in generale ma in questo caso specifico

Una donna di 38 anni che non lavora e si fa mantenere dalla famiglia, pazzeggia in giro con i suoi hobby, corre dietro allo stesso uomo da 22 anni che la tratta come una "riserva" ed in più si va a lamentare di continuo dall'amica, forse qualche problemino c'è l'ha.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Figurati. Pensala pure come vuoi. Inviterò in discussione il mio ragazzo così te lo dirà personalmente lui. Prego.


Adesso  "il mio ragazzo" per uno vicino ai quaranta (se parti da minorenni) fa un po' ridere.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> troppo velleitaria.    troppi problemi visti nelle soluzioni.    se davvero volesse trasferirsi, lo avrebbe già fatto dopo essere rimasta a casa.
> 
> 
> a 38 anni senza legami e senza lavoro, ti muovi dopo al massimo 6 mesi, se non trovi nulla nella tua zona.
> ...


:quoto:


----------



## oro.blu (10 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso  "il mio ragazzo" per uno vicino ai quaranta (se parti da minorenni) fa un po' ridere.


:quoto: ti contraccambio... 
effettivamente vedrei più logico "il mio compagno", anche perché sono 20 anni che stanno assieme.


----------



## Heathcliff (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Lei vorrebbe andarsene in un'altra regione e rifarsi una nuova vita perché dice che solo così riuscirebbe a dimenticarlo. Il fatto è che non lavorando, non può trasferirsi. Altrimenti l'avrebbe già fatto! E le credo!


E fai quasi sicuramente male.


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Lei vorrebbe andarsene* in un'altra regione *e rifarsi una nuova vita perché dice che solo così riuscirebbe a dimenticarlo. Il fatto è che non lavorando, non può trasferirsi. Altrimenti l'avrebbe già fatto! E le credo!


è tipico di chi non vuole risolvere i problemi trovare ipotetiche soluzioni "radicali" per avere un alibi di fondo per poter dire di non fargliela.


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Lei vorrebbe andarsene in un'altra regione e rifarsi una nuova vita perché dice che solo così riuscirebbe a dimenticarlo. Il fatto è che non lavorando, non può trasferirsi. Altrimenti l'avrebbe già fatto! E le credo!


Le soluzioni si trovano, 
una potrebbe essere affittare la casa che occupa a vuoto e trasferirsi intanto con un piccolo reddito...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Lei vorrebbe andarsene in un'altra regione e rifarsi una nuova vita perché dice che solo così riuscirebbe a dimenticarlo. Il fatto è che non lavorando, non può trasferirsi. Altrimenti l'avrebbe già fatto! E le credo!


mi sembra anche questa una scusa. 
c'è la possibilità che nonostante tutto anche a lei vada bene questa vita, poche responsabilità, poche decisioni importanti da prendere.


----------



## spleen (10 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi sembra anche questa una scusa.
> c'è la possibilità che nonostante tutto anche a lei vada bene questa vita, poche responsabilità, poche decisioni importanti da prendere.


Quoto, lei se ne sta bene a crogiolarsi al calduccio nei suoi dispiaceri, procastinando all'infinito soluzioni, perchè procastinare soluzioni ti illude sempre di avere la porta aperta e la vita davanti, anche se gli anni passano e ti sbriciolano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> nessun problema se quoti me in generale ma in questo caso specifico
> 
> Una donna di 38 anni che non lavora e si fa mantenere dalla famiglia, pazzeggia in giro con i suoi hobby, corre dietro allo stesso uomo da 22 anni che la tratta come una "riserva" ed in più si va a lamentare di continuo dall'amica, forse qualche problemino c'è l'ha.


sì, ma nessuno che un bel calcio nel culo non potrebbe risolvere.
Non siamo alla fame.
Trovare un lavoro è difficile ma se hai BISOGNO un lavoro in tre anni, quando non ne hai ancora 40 e non hai figli, lo trovi. Magari ti devi spostare, ma lo trovi. E se vuoi costruirti una vita, trovi anche un uomo che la voglia costruire con te, non che ti tenga come ruota di scorta per le giornate di pioggia.
Ma bisogna impegnarsi, fare fatica.
E magari dover abbandonare qualche hobbIES.
Hai molti hobbIES tu?


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :quoto: ti contraccambio...
> effettivamente vedrei più logico "il mio compagno", anche perché sono 20 anni che stanno assieme.


 Vabbè.. Mi è venuto in mente quella parola.. Avrei potuto dire benissimo compagno (come mi avete appuntato voi), fidanzato, quasi convivente,a al momento mi è venuto in mente "ragazzo". È un problema? Volete crocifiggermi in piazza?


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :quoto:


 la storia che lui convive l'ha saputo dopo che si è trovata disoccupata e non ha potuto fare quella scelta perché servono i soldi per spostarsi.. Da allora continua ad esternare crisi di pianto.. (Non sempre.. Ma spesso ne ha) ed io sono stufa di vederla e sentirla così.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, ma nessuno che un bel calcio nel culo non potrebbe risolvere.
> Non siamo alla fame.
> Trovare un lavoro è difficile ma se hai BISOGNO un lavoro in tre anni, quando non ne hai ancora 40 e non hai figli, lo trovi. Magari ti devi spostare, ma lo trovi. E se vuoi costruirti una vita, trovi anche un uomo che la voglia costruire con te, non che ti tenga come ruota di scorta per le giornate di pioggia.
> Ma bisogna impegnarsi, fare fatica.
> ...


Io amo leggere, amo ascoltare la musica, amo dipingere, amo fare sport. Dipingere ormai molto raramente. Leggere solo durante le vacanze. Faccio sport regolarmente ma ho sempre cercato di spendere il meno possibile per non "togliere" soldi alla famiglia per una cosa che non serve a nessun altro e lo faccio ad ore impossibili quando non servo più a nessuno e per la musica per fortuna basta accendere la radio..............

Sono d'accordo con te con il "calcio in culo" ma avrebbero dovuto darglielo i suoi genitori qualche anno fa... Spero di non dovermi mai trovare in situazioni del genere, anche se ora minaccio sempre i miei figli che se non si impegnano li caccio di casa e che si dovranno arrangiare. 
Ma sai anche tu che tra il dire e il fare.
Questa ho 38 anni!! mi vengono i brividi solo a pensarci!


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Le soluzioni si trovano,
> una potrebbe essere affittare la casa che occupa a vuoto e trasferirsi intanto con un piccolo reddito...


Quando lavorava viveva da sola e si è sempre mantenuta da sola in una città diversa da dove abitano i suoi


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Vabbè.. Mi è venuto in mente quella parola.. Avrei potuto dire benissimo compagno (come mi avete appuntato voi), fidanzato, quasi convivente,a al momento mi è venuto in mente "ragazzo". È un problema? Volete crocifiggermi in piazza?


non serve alzare la guardia  non stai sotto processo.     ti si vuol dire che magari la scelta di certe parole può avere un certo retrosignificato.

ragazzo indica per me un under 30.   se la tua relazione dura da 20 anni, vuol dire che siete tutti e 2 più prossimi ai 40 che ai 30, soprattutto se devo intendere quel 79 accanto al tuo nick come il tuo anno di nascita.

quindi in effetti meglio sarebbe usare altri termini.      ma ripeto, non è un attacco, quindi non hai motivo di difenderti.


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Io amo leggere, amo ascoltare la musica, amo dipingere, amo fare sport. Dipingere ormai molto raramente. Leggere solo durante le vacanze. Faccio sport regolarmente ma ho sempre cercato di spendere il meno possibile per non "togliere" soldi alla famiglia per una cosa che non serve a nessun altro e lo faccio ad ore impossibili quando non servo più a nessuno e per la musica per fortuna basta accendere la radio..............
> 
> Sono d'accordo con te con il "calcio in culo" ma avrebbero dovuto darglielo i suoi genitori qualche anno fa... Spero di non dovermi mai trovare in situazioni del genere, anche se ora minaccio sempre i miei figli che se non si impegnano li caccio di casa e che si dovranno arrangiare.
> Ma sai anche tu che tra il dire e il fare.
> Questa ho 38 anni!! mi vengono i brividi solo a pensarci!


In realtà si è sempre data da fare: lavorava e studiava contemporaneamente, ha vissuto da sola dal 2009 fino al 2013.. (Mi sembra) Pagando l'affitto vivendo in una città diversa da dove abitano i suoi e mantenendosi..Per cui non mi sembra una che si crogioli sugli allori


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> la storia che lui convive l'ha saputo dopo che si è trovata disoccupata e non ha potuto fare quella scelta perché servono i soldi per spostarsi.. Da allora continua ad esternare crisi di pianto.. (Non sempre.. Ma spesso ne ha) ed io sono stufa di vederla e sentirla così.


Il problema è che qualunque cambiamento lo si attua se lo si vuole attuare.
Nessuna altra persona lo può al posto nostro. Persino rivolgere a una terapia che possa dare il coraggio per provarci.
Del resto tante situazioni si creano come mezzo per evitare altro e non sono quindi il problema, ma lo soluzione, disfunzionale, per non affrontare il problema vero.
Se qua fosse venuta la tua amica e non tu sarebbe stato già un primo passo.


----------



## spleen (10 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, ma nessuno che un bel calcio nel culo non potrebbe risolvere.
> Non siamo alla fame.
> Trovare un lavoro è difficile ma se hai BISOGNO un lavoro in tre anni, quando non ne hai ancora 40 e non hai figli, lo trovi. Magari ti devi spostare, ma lo trovi. E se vuoi costruirti una vita, trovi anche un uomo che la voglia costruire con te, non che ti tenga come ruota di scorta per le giornate di pioggia.
> Ma bisogna impegnarsi, fare fatica.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che qualunque cambiamento lo si attua se lo si vuole attuare.
> Nessuna altra persona lo può al posto nostro. Persino rivolgere a una terapia che possa dare il coraggio per provarci.
> Del resto tante situazioni si creano come mezzo per evitare altro e non sono quindi il problema, ma lo soluzione, disfunzionale, per non affrontare il problema vero.
> *Se qua fosse venuta la tua amica e non tu* sarebbe stato già un primo passo.


?...................................   !


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> In realtà si è sempre data da fare: lavorava e studiava contemporaneamente, ha vissuto da sola dal 2009 fino al 2013.. (Mi sembra) Per cui non mi sembra una che si crogioli sugli allori


Abbi pazienza Ramarri, io lo so che sono di una generazione fortunata che trovava lavoro senza quasi cercarlo a vent'anni.
Però.
Io una che è arrivata a 38 (TRENTOTTO) anni avendone vissuti 4 in autonomia non la definirei una che si è data MOLTO da fare.
Questo senza voler mancare di rispetto a lei ma volendo portare rispetto alle tante sue coetanee che invece si sono date MOLTO da fare e vivono fuori casa da una ventina di anni, magari essendosi fatta una casa loro e avendo mandato avanti una famiglia.
Non che sia obbligatorio farsi una famiglia, per carità.
Ma quello ti dà da fare, e tanto.
E se contemporaneamente lavori pure hai ancora più da fare.
Inoltre volevo fare un'altra osservazione: se questa tua amica si è già spostata in passato, come mai con l'occasione non ha anche dato un taglio alla storia?


----------



## spleen (10 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza Ramarri, io lo so che sono di una generazione fortunata che trovava lavoro senza quasi cercarlo a vent'anni.
> Però.
> Io una che è arrivata a 38 (TRENTOTTO) anni avendone vissuti 4 in autonomia non la definirei una che si è data MOLTO da fare.
> Questo senza voler mancare di rispetto a lei ma volendo portare rispetto alle tante sue coetanee che invece si sono date MOLTO da fare e vivono fuori casa da una ventina di anni, magari essendosi fatta una casa loro e avendo mandato avanti una famiglia.
> ...


Ma per amore no, ma che domande fai?


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza Ramarri, io lo so che sono di una generazione fortunata che trovava lavoro senza quasi cercarlo a vent'anni.
> Però.
> Io una che è arrivata a 38 (TRENTOTTO) anni avendone vissuti 4 in autonomia non la definirei una che si è data MOLTO da fare.
> Questo senza voler mancare di rispetto a lei ma volendo portare rispetto alle tante sue coetanee che invece si sono date MOLTO da fare e vivono fuori casa da una ventina di anni, magari essendosi fatta una casa loro e avendo mandato avanti una famiglia.
> ...


Perché era innamorata. Lei non desidera figli, non li ha mai voluti perché a lei non interessa essere madre. Però vorrebbe convivere e sposarsi..


----------



## oro.blu (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Vabbè.. Mi è venuto in mente quella parola.. Avrei potuto dire benissimo compagno (come mi avete appuntato voi), fidanzato, quasi convivente,a al momento mi è venuto in mente "ragazzo". È un problema? Volete crocifiggermi in piazza?


Nessuno ti crocefigge... ci mancherebbe . Poi non badare troppo ai miei modi bruschi. Sono un aquila, non mi so esprimere in altri modi.



Ramarri79 ha detto:


> *la storia che lui convive l'ha saputo dopo che si è trovata disoccupata e non ha potuto fare quella scelta perché servono i soldi per spostarsi..* Da allora continua ad esternare crisi di pianto.. (Non sempre.. Ma spesso ne ha) ed io sono stufa di vederla e sentirla così.


Questa sinceramente non l'ho capita....
Forse sperava di trovar lavoro subito? Ma si può sai? Io ho un amica (40 anni due figli) che di giorno lavora nel distributore di suo marito, ma siccome è piccolino non fa quadrare il bilancio famigliare, allora si è trovata un posto come barista la sera. Torna a casa tutte le notti verso le 4/5 perché è una birreria e dice sempre che sono in carenza di personale perché le ragazze non vogliono prendersi un lavoro che le costringerebbe a rinunciare alla loro vita sociale....
Capisco che certi lavori sono veramente "merdosi", ma quando si ha l'acqua alla gola bisogna anche imparare a nuotare altrimenti si affoga...


----------



## oro.blu (10 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> ?...................................   !



Guarda che la prima era rivolta a me... per rimarcare che chi si da da fare non ha tempo per gli hobby.... ed è vero.
O anche chi non ha un lavoro, magari gli hobby li limita allo stretto necessario per non rimanere isolata. 
Avere molti hobby implica che ti impegni meno in altro.....


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Perché era innamorata. Lei non desidera figli, non li ha mai voluti perché a lei non interessa essere madre. Però vorrebbe convivere e sposarsi..


Ma tu che sei sua amica...ma l'hai mandata affanculo?


----------



## spleen (10 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Guarda che la prima era rivolta a me... per rimarcare che chi si da da fare non ha tempo per gli hobby.... ed è vero.
> O anche chi non ha un lavoro, magari gli hobby li limita allo stretto necessario per non rimanere isolata.
> Avere molti hobby implica che ti impegni meno in altro.....


No, oro, il mio pensiero era su tutt' altro.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> No, oro, il mio pensiero era su tutt' altro.


ok non ho capito....


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu che sei sua amica...ma l'hai mandata affanculo?


 E perché avrei dovuto a mandarla affanculo? Solo Perché ha delle idee diverse dalle altre, o perché sta vivendo una storia che le sta lacerando il cuore, o perché non ha avuto il coraggio di riprendere in mano la sua vita? Non sono abituata a voltare le spalle a chi soffre. Mi spiace!


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> E perché avrei dovuto a mandarla affanculo? Solo Perché ha delle idee diverse dalle altre, o perché sta vivendo una storia che le sta lacerando il cuore, o perché non ha avuto il coraggio di riprendere in mano la sua vita? Non sono abituata a voltare le spalle a chi soffre. Mi spiace!


Ho detto di voltarle le spalle? 
No, ho detto di mandarla affanculo nel senso di provare a darle una svegliata. 
La storia che le ha lacerato il cuore è meglio che la metta da parte. 
Te lo dico perché l'ho vissuta.


----------



## Ramarri79 (10 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho detto di voltarle le spalle?
> No, ho detto di mandarla affanculo nel senso di provare a darle una svegliata.
> La storia che le ha lacerato il cuore è meglio che la metta da parte.
> Te lo dico perché l'ho vissuta.


Io capisco te e lei! Complimenti a te che ce l'hai fatta ad uscirne, lei finché non lo vorrà davvero, nulla potrà farle cambiare idea. L'idea del suo trasferimento potrebbe davvero essere una soluzione: nuovi ambienti, nuovi amici,..ma deve decidere e partire.. Accettare quello che trova e rifarsi una vita!


----------



## spleen (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> E perché avrei dovuto a mandarla affanculo? Solo Perché ha delle idee diverse dalle altre, o perché sta vivendo una storia che le sta lacerando il cuore, o perché non ha avuto il coraggio di riprendere in mano la sua vita? Non sono abituata a voltare le spalle a chi soffre. Mi spiace!


Guarda che dare uno scossone, ad una persona, per il suo bene non significa giudicarla o volerle male, a volte è più semplice assecondarla e lasciare che si faccia del male da sola.
Questo non vuole essere una critica a te, sicuramente la conosci moooolto meglio di tutti noi, ma è un aspetto del rapporto amicale che deve essere tenuto in considerazione, non credi?

Personalmente devo ringraziare molto alcuni amici che al momento giusto mi hanno dato un calcio sul sedere metaforico, senza abbandonarmi ma facendomi capire che ero fuori strada.


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non serve alzare la guardia  non stai sotto processo.     ti si vuol dire che magari la scelta di certe parole può avere un certo retrosignificato.
> 
> *ragazzo indica per me un under 30.*   se la tua relazione dura da 20 anni, vuol dire che siete tutti e 2 più prossimi ai 40 che ai 30, soprattutto se devo intendere quel 79 accanto al tuo nick come il tuo anno di nascita.
> 
> quindi in effetti meglio sarebbe usare altri termini.      ma ripeto, non è un attacco, quindi non hai motivo di difenderti.


Per me un under 18. Sopra si è uomini e donne, visto che si può votare, guidare, ed andare in galera.


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Io capisco te e lei! Complimenti a te che ce l'hai fatta ad uscirne, lei finché non lo vorrà davvero, nulla potrà farle cambiare idea. L'idea del suo trasferimento potrebbe davvero essere una soluzione: nuovi ambienti, nuovi amici,..ma deve decidere e partire.. Accettare quello che trova e rifarsi una vita!


Dille che hai parlato con una che ha avuto una situazione simile (quando ha saputo che ero fidanzata e abbiamo comprato casa mi ha fatto una piazzata piagnucolosa che non ti racconto) e un giorno ha capito che doveva pensare a sé stessa. 
Stare appresso a uno simile è deleterio.
Lui non ha motivi per chiudere una cosa simile, lei invece ne ha diversi.
E troverà uno che ha voglia di stare con lei solo nel momento in cui si affrancherà da lui.


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che dare uno scossone, ad una persona, per il suo bene non significa giudicarla o volerle male, a volte è più semplice assecondarla e lasciare che si faccia del male da sola.
> Questo non vuole essere una critica a te, sicuramente la conosci moooolto meglio di tutti noi, ma è un aspetto del rapporto amicale che deve essere tenuto in considerazione, non credi?
> 
> Personalmente devo ringraziare molto alcuni amici che al momento giusto mi hanno dato un calcio sul sedere metaforico, senza abbandonarmi ma facendomi capire che ero fuori strada.


Ecco, l'hai detto meglio di me...


----------



## Skorpio (10 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Come avevo già scritto, io sono felicemente fidanzata da 20 anni con un uomo che mi ama follemente ed è ricambiato. Non mi ha mai tradito e mai lo farebbe.
> Accetto tutti i consigli e pareri, ma non mi piace chi giudica senza conoscere la persona. Giudicate la situazione non le persone coinvolte..Grazie


Sei proprio nel posto giusto


----------



## spleen (10 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco, l'hai detto meglio di me...


Credo che stavamo scrivendo in contemporanea lo stesso concetto........


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Per me un under 18. Sopra si è uomini e donne, visto che si può votare, guidare, ed andare in galera.


E pensare che a me danno della ragazzina...


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E pensare che a me danno della ragazzina...


normale... ormai dai 6 ai 66 siete ragazze


----------



## Skorpio (10 Marzo 2016)

*...*

Dopo aver letto un po, penso che la tua amica sia destinata a restare "l'altra".. E  faccio fatica a pensare "per paura di lui" dopo 20 anni di intimità tra loro due, di acqua sotto i ponti ne è passata troppa.. 
È semplicemente un ruolo in cui lui la desidera, e devo dire che 20 anni di resistenza farebbero felici tanti matrimoni nati su scoppiettanti prospettive..

Se gli cambia ruolo e la fa diventare compagna ufficiale, non gli piace semplicemente più, non credo che girerà terrorizzato x le strade dalla paura che dice che avrebbe..

Il gioco dei ruoli in genere vale per molti.. E a molti livelli, non solo affettivi.

Chi di noi non ha un amico a cui non sa rinunciare per vivere al meglio una allegra serata al ristorante, e a cui magari non confiderebbe nemmeno un foruncolo nell 'ano... E viceversa


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Per me un under 18. Sopra si è uomini e donne, visto che si può votare, guidare, ed andare in galera.


per andare in galera e fare sesso basta anche meno dei 18 anni.

in teoria è vero che a 20 anni sei tecnicamente adulto.     ma un 23-24enne mi sento ancora di poterlo chiamare ragazzo.


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> *per andare in galera* e fare sesso* basta anche meno dei 18 anni.*
> 
> in teoria è vero che a 20 anni sei tecnicamente adulto.     ma un 23-24enne mi sento ancora di poterlo chiamare ragazzo.


Non è vero. C'è una bella differenza tra carcere minorile e galera. E non solo per l'aspettativa di pena. Sul fare sesso non ne ho parlato... il sesso lo fanno anche i criceti, che maturi non sono almeno rispetto a noi umani.
Che tu ti senta di chiamare ragazzo un 24enne non mi meraviglia, ormai sta diventando la norma... ed è una delle cause della scarsa responsabilizzazione che si trova in giro.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non è vero. C'è una bella differenza tra carcere minorile e galera. E non solo per l'aspettativa di pena. Sul fare sesso non ne ho parlato... il sesso lo fanno anche i criceti, che maturi non sono almeno rispetto a noi umani.
> *Che tu ti senta di chiamare ragazzo un 24enne non mi meraviglia, ormai sta diventando la norma... ed è una delle cause della scarsa responsabilizzazione che si trova in giro.*


:quoto: non posso darti verde.

Fino al compimento del 18 compleanno sei sotto la mia responsabilità (di adulto), poi ogni decisione te la pigli nel groppone. Io non ti giustifico e non ti salvo.


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non è vero. C'è una bella differenza tra carcere minorile e galera. E non solo per l'aspettativa di pena. Sul fare sesso non ne ho parlato... il sesso lo fanno anche i criceti, che maturi non sono almeno rispetto a noi umani.
> Che tu ti senta di chiamare ragazzo un 24enne non mi meraviglia, ormai sta diventando la norma... ed è una delle cause della scarsa responsabilizzazione che si trova in giro.


sulla differenza qualitativa tra carcere minorile e carcere circondariale o altro temo che si andrebbe troppo OT.

sul sentirmi di chiamare ragazzo un 24enne non credo tanto di adeguarmi all'andazzo generale.   credo che l'ambiente italiano soprattutto consideri i giovani fino ai 25 anni degli studenti in genere, la colpa se così vogliamo chiamarla è data anche dal fatto che per dei mestieri per i quali fino al XX secolo era sufficiente il diploma delle superiori, oggi quasi quasi manco ti basta più il master postuniversitario ed è chiaro che più tempo si passa a studiare, più tardi arriva il momento del distacco dalla famiglia d'origine e la conquista dell'indipendenza, a tutto tondo.

ma mi sa che pure qui stiamo andando OT


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sulla differenza qualitativa tra carcere minorile e carcere circondariale o altro temo che si andrebbe troppo OT.
> 
> sul sentirmi di chiamare ragazzo un 24enne non credo tanto di adeguarmi all'andazzo generale.*   credo che l'ambiente italiano soprattutto consideri i giovani fino ai 25 anni degli studenti in genere, la colpa se così vogliamo chiamarla è data anche dal fatto che per dei mestieri per i quali fino al XX secolo era sufficiente il diploma delle superiori, oggi quasi quasi manco ti basta più il master postuniversitario ed è chiaro che più tempo si passa a studiare, più tardi arriva il momento del distacco dalla famiglia d'origine e la conquista dell'indipendenza, a tutto tondo.*
> 
> ma mi sa che pure qui stiamo andando OT


Ok, ma questo vale anche all'estero, però. Solo che da noi li vediamo ancora ragazzini, oltralpe no. A 24 anni si è un uomo o una donna.


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :quoto: non posso darti verde.
> 
> Fino al compimento del 18 compleanno sei sotto la mia responsabilità (di adulto), *poi ogni decisione te la pigli nel groppone*. Io non ti giustifico e non ti salvo.


Quoto.


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, ma questo vale anche all'estero, però. Solo che da noi li vediamo ancora ragazzini, oltralpe no. A 24 anni si è un uomo o una donna.


come detto, altrove sono preparati.   nel senso che il ragazzo o la ragazza americana, tedesca, inglese, quel che vuoi, vanno all'università/college sapendo che se proprio non fanno i coglioni, a laurea ottenuta qualcosa trovano.

quindi non devono tornare a casa da mammà perchè al massimo si trovano dei posti al call center.

va anche detto che altrove in genere non perdono tempo con Scienze Politiche,DAMS vari ed assortiti,Lettere antiche o Filosofia.

ma vanno su corsi di laurea che danno una prospettiva concreta.


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> come detto, altrove sono preparati.   nel senso che il ragazzo o la ragazza americana, tedesca, inglese, quel che vuoi, vanno all'università/college sapendo che se proprio non fanno i coglioni, a laurea ottenuta qualcosa trovano.
> 
> quindi non devono tornare a casa da mammà perchè al massimo si trovano dei posti al call center.
> 
> ...


La disoccupazione ormai è alta e sta aumentando ovunque, e anche quando in Italia fino a qualche anno fa le cose andavano meglio col lavoro, l'abitudine di considerarli non adulti esisteva comunque.
E' un fatto culturale, per me. Poi certamente le condizioni che elenchi tu lo peggiorano.


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sulla differenza qualitativa tra carcere minorile e carcere circondariale o altro temo che si andrebbe troppo OT.
> 
> sul sentirmi di chiamare ragazzo un 24enne non credo tanto di adeguarmi all'andazzo generale.   credo che l'ambiente italiano soprattutto consideri i giovani fino ai 25 anni degli studenti in genere, la colpa se così vogliamo chiamarla è data anche dal fatto che per dei mestieri per i quali fino al XX secolo era sufficiente il diploma delle superiori, oggi quasi quasi manco ti basta più il master postuniversitario ed è chiaro che più tempo si passa a studiare, più tardi arriva il momento del distacco dalla famiglia d'origine e la conquista dell'indipendenza, a tutto tondo.
> 
> ma mi sa che pure qui stiamo andando OT


Quoto!
Che i tempi si siano allungati è un dato di fatto, si è allungata la vecchiaia e si è allungata la gioventù...
ma, tornando al discorso iniziale, è strano il termine "il mio ragazzo" o "la mia ragazza" alle soglie dei 40anni
avrà forse, come dici tu, un retrosignificato...


----------



## brenin (10 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, ma questo vale anche all'estero, però. Solo che da noi li vediamo ancora ragazzini, oltralpe no. A 24 anni si è un uomo o una donna.


Nell'est Europa a quell'età addirittura hanno già figli....


----------



## ologramma (10 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Nell'est Europa a quell'età addirittura hanno già figli....


mica bisogna andare all'estero basta ritornare indietro di 40 anni le donne facevano figli a quell'età e anche prima ,  i famosi anni della liberazione della donna ecco che ,avuto la conquista vedi a cosa ci ha portato ?
I figli si fanno sempre più tardi e sempre di meno.


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2016)

Io ero molto libera ma l'ho fatta a ventitré anni. Favolosa pazzia


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> non è amore dille di non farsi dei film. Lei è la scopata su cui può sempre contare.





Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questo è il pensiero di un uomo che legge in questo modo il comportamento di uno dello stesso sesso.
> E io avevo pensato alla stessa cosa.
> Sarà che fin'ora sul punto s'erano espresse solo donne ?


Mi accodo.


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Nell'est Europa a quell'età addirittura hanno già figli....


Fanno bene, l'età migliore per averne è dai 20 ai 30, soprattutto per una donna.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Fanno bene, l'età migliore per averne è dai 20 ai 30, soprattutto per una donna.


.. Migliore per farsi un amante sopra i 40..?


----------



## oro.blu (11 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Fanno bene, l'età migliore per averne è dai 20 ai 30, soprattutto per una donna.


OT

Ve lo dico da donna perché è migliore? al di là di un dato puramente biologico. Le donne sono sicuramente più fertili in quella fascia di età e gli ovuli più "sani".
Una donna tra i 20 e i 30 anni è nel pieno delle sue energie fisiche e un bambino per quanto sia buono ti distrugge fisicamente sia mentre è nel grembo che durante i primi tre/quattro anni.
Ma cosa più importante che poche capiscono è che si è più "libere mentalmente". Si hanno meno pregiudizi, meno paure, meno condizionamenti dall'esterno.
Si vive la maternità con gioia e spensieratezza e si allevano i figli con innata consapevolezza senza farsi troppe domande. Forse perché ci si ricorda ancora di essere stati figli prima che genitori.

Io non mi sono mai posta troppe domande su cosa sarebbe cambiato nella mia vita con l'arrivo dei figli. Loro erano una mia appendice e venivano e facevano quello che facevo io. Sempre attaccati al marsupio nel passeggino ovunque e a qualsiasi ora, da In giro per il mondo a visitare le cose più disperate a fare la spesa con me
La gente spesso mi ha detto che bravi bambini, non fanno casino, non piangono non corrono.
Non avevano bisogno di "ribellarsi" in mezzo alla gente.... perché in realtà non erano mai ingabbiati in nulla.


----------



## Ramarri79 (11 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi accodo.


 Ok.. Ma per 22 anni?! Cioè ci può stare che sia una scopata e via se il rapporto dura un tot.. Al massimo sei mesi, ma 22 anni di sole scopate? È chiaro che entrambi hanno problemi di relazionarsi a livello amoroso, ma davvero sono 22 anni!!!


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Migliore per farsi un amante sopra i 40..?


si, è un buon calibro...


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Ve lo dico da donna perché è migliore? al di là di un dato puramente biologico. Le donne sono sicuramente più fertili in quella fascia di età e gli ovuli più "sani".
> Una donna tra i 20 e i 30 anni è nel pieno delle sue energie fisiche e un bambino per quanto sia buono ti distrugge fisicamente sia mentre è nel grembo che durante i primi tre/quattro anni.
> ...


:up:


----------



## brenin (11 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Ok.. Ma per 22 anni?! Cioè ci può stare che sia una scopata e via se il rapporto dura un tot.. Al massimo sei mesi, ma 22 anni di sole scopate? È chiaro che entrambi hanno problemi di relazionarsi a livello amoroso, ma davvero sono 22 anni!!!


Vero, è lo stesso dubbio che ho anch'io. Però dall'esterno è così difficile trarre conclusioni nella misura in cui manca un elemento a mio avviso determinante, e cioè il "modus operandi " del loro relazionarsi. Senza contare il loro aspetto caratteriale predominante.


----------



## brenin (11 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Ve lo dico da donna perché è migliore? al di là di un dato puramente biologico. Le donne sono sicuramente più fertili in quella fascia di età e gli ovuli più "sani".
> Una donna tra i 20 e i 30 anni è nel pieno delle sue energie fisiche e un bambino per quanto sia buono ti distrugge fisicamente sia mentre è nel grembo che durante i primi tre/quattro anni.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2016)

invece mia figlia ,che oggi ha ben superato l'età in cui io l'ho messa al mondo, mai prenderebbe in considerazione l'idea di un figlio prima di aver messo veri punti fermi tipo la realizzazione piena del lavoro sua e del suo compagno (dopo studi su studi perché una laurea oggi è poco) la casa però quella che vorrebbe , in un punto preciso della città e la priorità dei viaggi , grande passione.
ne ha diritto, è la sua scelta ....meno male che non abbia  fatto lo stesso , al mondo mancherebbe questa adorabile ambiziosetta
peccato perché mi sarebbe piaciuto farmi dire anvedi la nonna


----------



## brenin (11 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece mia figlia ,che oggi ha ben superato l'età in cui io l'ho messa al mondo, mai prenderebbe in considerazione l'idea di un figlio prima di aver messo veri punti fermi tipo la realizzazione piena del lavoro sua e del suo compagno (dopo studi su studi perché una laurea oggi è poco) la casa però quella che vorrebbe , in un punto preciso della città e la priorità dei viaggi , grande passione.
> ne ha diritto, è la sua scelta ....meno male che non abbia  fatto lo stesso , al mondo mancherebbe questa adorabile ambiziosetta
> peccato perché *mi sarebbe piaciuto farmi dire anvedi la nonna*


Non si sa mai.... però da come scrivi sembra che non giudichi la cosa probabile.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece mia figlia ,che oggi ha ben superato l'età in cui io l'ho messa al mondo, mai prenderebbe in considerazione l'idea di un figlio prima di aver messo veri punti fermi tipo la realizzazione piena del lavoro sua e del suo compagno (dopo studi su studi perché una laurea oggi è poco) la casa però quella che vorrebbe , in un punto preciso della città e la priorità dei viaggi , grande passione.
> ne ha diritto, è la sua scelta ....meno male che non abbia  fatto lo stesso , al mondo mancherebbe questa adorabile ambiziosetta
> *peccato perché mi sarebbe piaciuto farmi dire anvedi la nonna*


*
*


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Ok.. Ma per 22 anni?! Cioè ci può stare che sia una scopata e via se il rapporto dura un tot.. *Al massimo sei mesi*, ma 22 anni di sole scopate? È chiaro che e*ntrambi hanno problemi* di relazionarsi a livello amoroso, ma davvero sono 22 anni!!!


Ma perché qualsiasi scelta che non si possa far rientrare in una casella ben definita in modo che a noi risulti comprensibile, deve essere interpretata come un problema?
Diamo atto che esistono persone diverse da noi che relazionano in maniera a noi poco comprensibile e che fanno scelte che a noi possono parere stravaganti o assurde ma che evidentemente vanno bene a loro.
Perché dare un tempo massimo?
Sulla base di quali parametri?
Esiste un tempo massimo nella vita in cui una relazione che a noi può parere opportunistica va in scadenza?
Evidentemente con questa ragazza c'è un rapporto che va bene fino a un certo punto, ma non può bastare per fare altro, ma che comunque nessuno dei due ha voluto mettere in discussione perché non sottrae nulla alla loro vita.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Non si sa mai.... però da come scrivi sembra che non giudichi la cosa probabile.


nell'immediato no.
scherzi a parte da nonna giovane penso che le energie per giocare , essere complici e condividere del tempo di qualità con i nipoti siano tante.
vedrò di conservarmi bene nel tempo


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché qualsiasi scelta che non si possa far rientrare in una casella ben definita in modo che a noi risulti comprensibile, deve essere interpretata come un problema?
> Diamo atto che esistono persone diverse da noi che relazionano in maniera a noi poco comprensibile e che fanno scelte che a noi possono parere stravaganti o assurde ma che evidentemente vanno bene a loro.
> Perché dare un tempo massimo?
> Sulla base di quali parametri?
> ...


Ok sul fatto che non è detto abbiano problemi, ma sul neretto dissento...
Magari a lui non porta via niente, ma lei è infognata in una situazione che non le lascia molto spazio di manovra per crearsi una vita al di fuori di questo tizio. Magari non si pentirà mai perchè sarà consapevole che la scelta di vivere nell'ombra è sua, ma quando si sveglia si renderà conto che in effetti si è chiusa al mondo e non è corretto per se stessa.


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece mia figlia ,che oggi ha ben superato l'età in cui io l'ho messa al mondo, *mai prenderebbe in considerazione l'idea di un figlio prima di aver messo veri punti fermi tipo la realizzazione piena del lavoro sua e del suo compagno (dopo studi su studi perché una laurea oggi è poco) la casa però quella che vorrebbe , in un punto preciso della città e la priorità dei viaggi , grande passione.*
> *ne ha diritto, è la sua scelta ....meno male che non abbia  fatto lo stesso , al mondo mancherebbe questa adorabile ambiziosetta*
> peccato perché mi sarebbe piaciuto farmi dire anvedi la nonna


Certamente si, ne ha il pieno e totale diritto. Ragiona così anche mia figlia. Peccato che in tante a forza di aspettare quando poi lo vorranno, non potranno averlo. Perchè quando si è pronte, magari non hai vicino l'uomo che vorresti... oppure non è più così facile essere feconde. O tante altri impedimenti. Il tempo passato non torna... ma ci penseranno i nuovi italiani a riempire i nidi, che tutti questi problemi non se li pongono.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Certamente si, ne ha il pieno e totale diritto. Ragiona così anche mia figlia. Peccato che in tante a forza di aspettare quando poi lo vorranno, non potranno averlo. Perchè quando si è pronte, magari non hai vicino l'uomo che vorresti... oppure non è più così facile essere feconde. O tante altri impedimenti. Il tempo passato non torna... ma ci penseranno i nuovi italiani a riempire i nidi, che tutti questi problemi non se li pongono.


hai ragione.
da parte mia ho la consapevolezza che niente è davvero più grande nella vita di un figlio ma la verità è che per lei vorrei tutto e speri che questo avvenga .


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> da parte mia ho la consapevolezza che *niente è davvero più grande nella vita di un figli*o ma la verità è che per lei vorrei tutto e speri che questo avvenga .


Si.

E pensa che invece io vorrei che mio figlio fosse un po' più ambizioso, per la capacità che ha potrebbe fare di più.
E mia figlia, è la luce dei miei occhi.


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> da parte mia ho la consapevolezza che niente è davvero più grande nella vita di un figlio* ma la verità è che per lei vorrei tutto e speri che questo avvenga *.


Lo so, è così anche per me.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> da parte mia ho la consapevolezza che niente è davvero più grande nella vita di un figlio ma la verità è che per lei vorrei tutto e speri che questo avvenga .



Credo, spero, che per qualunque genitore vorrebbe il meglio per il proprio figlio.

Per il momento mi accontento che le persone che li conoscono insegnanti comprsi li hanno sempre giudicati nell'insieme sia come impegno, sensibilità ed educazione dei "bravi ragazzi" e con i tempi che corrono e quello che si sente in giro è già una cosa estremamente positiva


----------



## Ramarri79 (11 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché qualsiasi scelta che non si possa far rientrare in una casella ben definita in modo che a noi risulti comprensibile, deve essere interpretata come un problema?
> Diamo atto che esistono persone diverse da noi che relazionano in maniera a noi poco comprensibile e che fanno scelte che a noi possono parere stravaganti o assurde ma che evidentemente vanno bene a loro.
> Perché dare un tempo massimo?
> Sulla base di quali parametri?
> ...


Concordo con te, ma ho sottolineato la parola "problemi" perché è evidente che lei trova questa sua situazione un problema che non sa gestire. Se lei riuscisse a gestirla, non avrebbe chiesto un mio aiuto o un consiglio e non avrebbe un problema.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok sul fatto che non è detto abbiano problemi, ma sul neretto dissento...
> Magari a lui non porta via niente, ma lei è infognata in una situazione che non le lascia molto spazio di manovra per crearsi una vita al di fuori di questo tizio. Magari non si pentirà mai perchè sarà consapevole che la scelta di vivere nell'ombra è sua, ma *quando si sveglia* si renderà conto che in effetti si è chiusa al mondo e non è corretto per se stessa.


Sicuramente per lei hai ragione sulle conseguenze future: è probabile che lei non si accorga della cosa, e giustamente hai scritto nel tuo post la frase "quando si sveglia".
Finché non accadrà però probabilmente questa relazione aggiungerà invece che sottrarre, almeno nel sentire di lei.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Concordo con te, ma ho sottolineato la parola "problemi" perché è evidente che lei trova questa sua situazione un problema che non sa gestire. Se lei riuscirebbe a gestirla, non avrebbe chiesto un mio aiuto o un consiglio e non avrebbe un problema.


Non c'è molto da gestire, perché in definitiva c'è una sola soluzione. 
Uscirne. 
E' più che probabile che sia questa la parte difficile.


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Concordo con te, ma ho sottolineato la parola "problemi" perché è evidente che lei trova questa sua situazione un problema che non sa gestire. Se lei riuscirebbe a gestirla, non avrebbe chiesto un mio aiuto o un consiglio e non avrebbe un problema.


l'unico modo per gestirla è prendere atto che lei per quest'uomo sarà sempre e solo la ruota di scorta e la scopata sicura.

o lo accetta o chiude la relazione.     e per trovare la forza di chiudere, deve accettare l'idea che trovarsi senza di lui non è trovarsi da sola, ma la precondizione indispensabile per trovare finalmente qualcuno.

tanto a 38 anni sarebbe chiaro e palese a qualsiasi uomo che lei di figli non ne farà.   e di quarantenni che sicuramente di avere figli (o farne altri) nemmeno ci pensano non dico si trovino ad ogni angolo, ma insomma ce ne stanno.

ma come diceva un tale, il coraggio se uno non ce l'ha, non se lo può dare.    quindi il problema della tua amica non è gestire una relazione come questa.   il problema della tua amica è la sua mancanza di coraggio.


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'unico modo per gestirla è prendere atto che lei per quest'uomo sarà sempre e solo la ruota di scorta e la scopata sicura.
> 
> o lo accetta o chiude la relazione.     e per trovare la forza di chiudere, deve accettare l'idea che trovarsi senza di lui non è trovarsi da sola, ma la precondizione indispensabile per trovare finalmente qualcuno.
> 
> ...


Il coraggio talvolta si trova.
Per presa di coscienza e rifiuto del posto al calduccio che si chiama rinuncia a se stessi.

Pacifico che non è da tutti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Concordo con te, ma ho sottolineato la parola "problemi" perché è evidente che lei trova questa sua situazione un problema che non sa gestire. Se lei riuscirebbe a gestirla, non avrebbe chiesto un mio aiuto o un consiglio e non avrebbe un problema.


Abbi pazienza Ramarri(2).
Ma : se io chiedo aiuto o un consiglio è perchè NON SO cosa devo fare.
Ora, se io NON SO cosa devo fare quando sono da 22 anni la ruota di scorta di uno che nel frattempo si è fatto le sue storie ufficiali, si è fidanzato, sposato e ha avuto un figlio e mi racconta delle robe che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra, è evidente che non ho intenzione di ascoltare l'unico, inevitabile, scontato consiglio che qualunque persona con un minimo di buon senso mi darebbe.
Quindi non voglio un consiglio, voglio che qualcuno mi compianga perchè così non mi devo prendere la responsabilità di aver buttato 22 anni dietro un coglione.
Voglio che qualcuno mi dica che sono una vittima così io posso rispondere che è vero, che per qualche inusitata congiuntura astrale non riesco a dire quel BASTA che sì mi farebbe soffrire per qualche mese, ma poi potrei ripartire.
Perchè quel dire BASTA è riconoscere la realtà dei fatti ed assumersi una responsabilità verso sè stessa.
Se continuo ad illudermi invece tiro avanti giorno per giorno come ho fatto per 22, VENTIDUE, anni.
Ogni giorno uguale al precedente ed al successivo, nel limbo. 22*365, fai i conti tu, ad aspettare l'impossibile e a credere l'inverosimile.
Se manco il fatto che lui abbia avuto un figlio le ha fatto aprire gli occhi, e un figlio è una cosina abbastanza grossa e DEFINITIVA, la storia finirà solo quando si sarà stancato lui.
Io sinceramente, fosse amica mia, avrei già messo un punto: sono cavoli tuoi se vuoi vivere così, parliamo di altro.


----------



## Ramarri79 (11 Marzo 2016)

Lei è convinta che siccome tradisce anche la sua futura moglie, e l'ha sempre fatto, di sicuro non è innamorato di lei altrimenti avrebbe chiuso con lei stessa. Questo, secondo me, la sta portando a continuare sta storia e alla difficoltà a chiuderla. Questo è stato il suo ragionamento.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Lei è convinta che siccome tradisce anche la sua futura moglie, e l'ha sempre fatto, di sicuro non è innamorato di lei altrimenti avrebbe chiuso con lei stessa. Questo, secondo me, la sta portando a continuare sta storia e alla difficoltà a chiuderla. Questo è stato il suo ragionamento.


Accetti un consiglio ?
Stampa quello che ha appena scritto Sbriciolata e faglielo leggere.


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Esiste un tempo massimo nella vita in cui una relazione che a noi può parere opportunistica va in scadenza?
> Evidentemente con questa ragazza c'è un rapporto che va bene fino a un certo punto, ma non può bastare per fare altro, ma che comunque *nessuno dei due ha voluto mettere in discussione perché non sottrae nulla alla loro vita.*


Lui non ha nessun interesse a mettere in discussione il rapporto: funziona da 22 anni a suo piacimento, perchè dovrebbe? La sua vita procede regolarmente, tant'è che si sposa e perfino fa un figlio. Lei è una poveraccia (si, giudico) che vive a rimorchio dei genitori a quasi 4o anni e che come occupazione principale della vita ha quella di spendersi in vari hobbies. Ma vaffanculo, va. Per piacere, ci stiamo pure perdendo tempo in analisi e considerazioni.. Ma de che cavolo stiamo a parlà?? Le va bene così per x ragioni (debolezza, incapacità, mancanza di coraggio e di autostima etc): ma chissenefrega? L'amica si lamenta delle di lei lamentele: due palle, mò ve lo dico. Mezza intontita pure lei che l'ascolta (sempre che non sia lei stessa). Bannatemi, inondatemi di rossi, fate come vi pare, ma a me 'ste cose mi fanno veramente girare i cosiddetti. Parliamo del nulla, del nulla cosmico; spazio sprecato. Molto meglio darci consigli sui tagli di capelli e sulle scarpe, è più costruttivo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Lei è convinta che siccome tradisce anche la sua futura moglie, e l'ha sempre fatto, di sicuro non è innamorato di lei altrimenti avrebbe chiuso con lei stessa. Questo, secondo me, la sta portando a continuare sta storia e alla difficoltà a chiuderla. Questo è stato il suo ragionamento.


Ah, perchè una così ragiona pure?


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Lei è convinta che siccome tradisce anche la sua futura moglie, e l'ha sempre fatto, di sicuro non è innamorato di lei altrimenti avrebbe chiuso con lei stessa. Questo, secondo me, la sta portando a continuare sta storia e alla difficoltà a chiuderla. Questo è stato il suo ragionamento.


Tu non la aiuti così però.


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Lei è convinta che siccome tradisce anche la sua futura moglie, e l'ha sempre fatto, di sicuro non è innamorato di lei altrimenti avrebbe chiuso con lei stessa. Questo, secondo me, la sta portando a continuare sta storia e alla difficoltà a chiuderla. Questo è stato il suo ragionamento.


No. E' una scusa, è un posticino caldo e asciutto dove ritirarsi per procastinare decisioni necessarie.
E' un raccontarsela all'ennesima potenza.

A lui probabilmente frega un cazzo della moglie e anche e soprattutto della tua amica, e non ci vuole mica un genio della lampada per capirlo, è così difficile capire che si è solo una facile scopata?
Macchè amore del cazzo.

Ma perchè le donne continuano a cercarsi queste merde di personaggi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Lei è convinta che siccome tradisce anche la sua futura moglie, e l'ha sempre fatto, di sicuro non è innamorato di lei altrimenti avrebbe chiuso con lei stessa. Questo, secondo me, la sta portando a continuare sta storia e alla difficoltà a chiuderla. Questo è stato il suo ragionamento.


e io mi meraviglio che tu lo chiami ragionamento. Questo è ovviamente un delirio. Perchè se fosse vero, sarebbe la conclamazione di lui a pezzo di merda 2015/2016 perchè non so bene quando è nato il figlio.
Ora: non stiamo parlando di una ragazzina.
Una donna di 38 anni, se ama un uomo, ha dei MOTIVI.
Non si è innamorati con gli occhi a cuoricino e farfalline nel pancino per 22 anni.
A 38 anni i sentimenti hanno profondità e perchè siano profondi bisogna avere stima, rispetto, persino ammirazione di una persona.
Non puoi descrivere un uomo come un deficente anaffettivo e amorale e dire che lo ami.
E' una stronzata. Non voglio offendere lei, ma vorrei dare una dimensione realistica alla cosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> No. E' una scusa, è un posticino caldo e asciutto dove ritirarsi per procastinare decisioni necessarie.
> E' un raccontarsela all'ennesima potenza.
> 
> A lui probabilmente frega un cazzo della moglie e anche e soprattutto della tua amica, e non ci vuole mica un genio della lampada per capirlo, è così difficile capire che si è solo una facile scopata?
> ...


io smisi negli anni 70 di credere alla redenzione del bello tenebroso e dannato, e non ero ancora una donna.


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e io mi meraviglio che tu lo chiami ragionamento. Questo è ovviamente un delirio. Perchè se fosse vero, sarebbe la conclamazione di lui a pezzo di merda 2015/2016 perchè non so bene quando è nato il figlio.
> Ora: non stiamo parlando di una ragazzina.
> Una donna di 38 anni, se ama un uomo, ha dei MOTIVI.
> Non si è innamorati con gli occhi a cuoricino e farfalline nel pancino per 22 anni.
> ...


Ti do ragione, ma capita più spesso di quanto si pensi.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> *Lei è convinta che siccome tradisce anche la sua futura moglie, e l'ha sempre fatto, di sicuro non è innamorato di lei *altrimenti avrebbe chiuso con lei stessa. Questo, secondo me, la sta portando a continuare sta storia e alla difficoltà a chiuderla. Questo è stato il suo ragionamento.


questo è un bel motivo per fuggire da un uomo così


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> Lei è convinta che siccome tradisce anche la sua futura moglie, e l'ha sempre fatto, di sicuro non è innamorato di lei altrimenti avrebbe chiuso con lei stessa. Questo, secondo me, la sta portando a continuare sta storia e alla difficoltà a chiuderla. Questo è stato il suo ragionamento.


Ora mi chiedo quale è il TUO ragionamento, tu che da amica conosci meglio la situazione, cosa pensi sinceramente?
Tranquillamente, perché qui siamo solo un nick e nessuno sa nemmeno la città se non la metti in chiaro.
In molti qui abbiamo scritto il nostro, ma io non ho ancora capito il tuo.


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è un bel motivo per fuggire da un uomo così


direi proprio di si... se tutte ragionassero come te e sbriciolata questi patetici stronzi si estinguerebbero per selezione naturale. Purtroppo tante donne non la vedono così...


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io smisi negli anni 70 di credere alla redenzione del bello tenebroso e dannato, e non ero ancora una donna.


Ma tu sei TU. 

Guarda, da quando sono nel forum di storie come questa ne ho viste tantissime, sempre con lo stesso copione, uno bravo a raccontarla e sempre la stessa "povera" vittima (che più che vittima altrui lo è di se stessa) dall 'altra parte. Innammmmmorata, di quel concetto di amore salvifico e trasfigurante che è speranza di un cambiamento che non ci sarà -MAI- 
Perchè non esiste cazzo, non esiste uno che ti tiene 22 anni per solo scopare e ama... ... cioè sì, ama il suo uccello. 
Persone vittime di se stesse, carnefici che sembrano usciti da un film di pierino, nani e ballerine.....
Ma una sana dose di realismo mai?

X Danny: Non è vero che nessuno ci rimette niente, lei ci rimette il suo tempo, ed il tempo nella nostra vita è la cosa più preziosa, che ti accorgi di aver buttato dalla finestra solo quando non ne hai più.
Tempo per fare esperienze, per vivere, per amare, per imparare a farlo in modo sano, per mille altre cose che ti diano una dimensione della vita -spesa- e non -sprecata-.


----------



## Tessa (11 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu non la aiuti così però.


Non aiuta se stessa. 
Questa sconsiderata difesa delle  ragioni dell'amica puo' voler solo dire che l'amica e' Ramarri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma tu sei TU.
> 
> Guarda, da quando sono nel forum di storie come questa ne ho viste tantissime, sempre con lo stesso copione, uno bravo a raccontarla e sempre la stessa "povera" vittima (che più che vittima altrui lo è di se stessa) dall 'altra parte. Innammmmmorata, di quel concetto di amore salvifico e trasfigurante che è speranza di un cambiamento che non ci sarà -MAI-
> Perchè non esiste cazzo, non esiste uno che ti tiene 22 anni per solo scopare e ama... ... cioè sì, ama il suo uccello.
> ...


Ma sai cos'è? è che fino ad una certa, un po' magari per una idea falsamente romantica, un po' perchè effettivamente stai scoprendo i tuoi limiti anche nella seduzione, uno che non ha mai AMATO nessuna ha il suo porco fascino. Ce la farò, ti dici, perchè io non sono come tutte le altre.
Ed il bello è che, mentre è vero che ciascuna di noi è un pezzo originale e unico, in un confronto del genere ci si svaluta e ci si appiattisce alla ricerca affannosa di un riconoscimento: le altre non hanno mica niente meno di noi, siamo solo diverse.
Ma presunzione e superbia per tutta l'adolescenza possono essere perdonate.
Dopo invece capisci che il bello è quando scopri che uno ti ama, nonostante tutto.


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma tu sei TU.
> 
> Guarda, da quando sono nel forum di storie come questa ne ho viste tantissime, sempre con lo stesso copione, uno bravo a raccontarla e sempre la stessa "povera" vittima (che più che vittima altrui lo è di se stessa) dall 'altra parte. Innammmmmorata, di quel concetto di amore salvifico e trasfigurante che è speranza di un cambiamento che non ci sarà -MAI-
> Perchè non esiste cazzo, non esiste uno che ti tiene 22 anni per solo scopare e ama... ... cioè sì, ama il suo uccello.
> ...


Una donna che si pone come vittima in una situazione del genere è deficiente. Scusatemi eh.
Io non mi sentivo vittima manco quando la vivevo. Stronza sì, imbecille anche, innamorata tantissimo, ma c'è un limite e vittima proprio no, mi sarei mandata affanculo da sola.
Io sono arrivata al punto in cui ho detto testuali parole "o con me o basta" ed è stato basta.
Che poi abbia continuato negli anni a proporsi, a farmi passare per zoccola, per la donna della sua vita, per quella che glielo fa alzare solo con lo sguardo, che ce ne sono mille altre, è un altro paio di maniche, ma io a 25 anni mi sono un attimo tirata su le maniche e gli ho fatto un bel gestaccio.
Che si arrivi a 38 anni ridotte così a me pare follia, ma non quella follia da pasticchette e psicanalisti. Follia scema.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non aiuta se stessa.
> Questa sconsiderata difesa delle  ragioni dell'amica puo' voler solo dire che l'amica e' Ramarri.


è la sua storia, la ricordavo. 
e per quello ci sono andata giù pesante.
Ramarri secondo me non ha bisogno di qualcuno che l'aiuti ancora a seguire l'illusione.
Ha bisogno di una mano da tenere stretta mentre se ne libera.
Ha bisogno di una scrollata, di quel calcio nel culo a cui segue una pacca sulle spalle.
Io almeno credo questo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece mia figlia ,che oggi ha ben superato l'età in cui io l'ho messa al mondo, mai prenderebbe in considerazione l'idea di un figlio prima di aver messo veri punti fermi tipo la realizzazione piena del lavoro sua e del suo compagno (dopo studi su studi perché una laurea oggi è poco) la casa però quella che vorrebbe , in un punto preciso della città e la priorità dei viaggi , grande passione.
> ne ha diritto, è la sua scelta ....meno male che non abbia  fatto lo stesso , al mondo mancherebbe questa adorabile ambiziosetta
> peccato perché mi sarebbe piaciuto farmi dire anvedi la nonna


Il Lido d'Albaro piace pure a me.


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Una donna che si pone come vittima in una situazione del genere è deficiente. Scusatemi eh.
> Io non mi sentivo vittima manco quando la vivevo. Stronza sì, imbecille anche, innamorata tantissimo, ma c'è un limite e vittima proprio no, mi sarei mandata affanculo da sola.
> Io sono arrivata al punto in cui ho detto testuali parole "o con me o basta" ed è stato basta.
> Che poi abbia continuato negli anni a proporsi, a farmi passare per zoccola, per la donna della sua vita, per quella che glielo fa alzare solo con lo sguardo, che ce ne sono mille altre, è un altro paio di maniche, ma io a 25 anni mi sono un attimo tirata su le maniche e gli ho fatto un bel gestaccio.
> Che si arrivi a 38 anni ridotte così a me pare follia, ma non quella follia da pasticchette e psicanalisti. Follia scema.


Eh, ma anche tu sei TU.

Vorrei essere aiutato a capire quale è l'ostacolo che impedisce a talune persone di levarsi dalla pozzanghera dove sono entrate, ho capito che non è una faccenda di istruzione, di coraggio, forse nemmeno di intelligenza, ... che sia riconoscere valore e dignità a se stessi, come dice Sbri? Quel briciolo di orgoglio, caratteriale o imparato che ti porta a dire ad un certo punto:
Basta, cazzo.


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Una donna che si pone come vittima in una situazione del genere è deficiente. Scusatemi eh.*
> *Io non mi sentivo vittima manco quando la vivevo. Stronza sì, imbecille anche, innamorata tantissimo, ma c'è un limite e vittima proprio no, mi sarei mandata affanculo da sola.*
> Io sono arrivata al punto in cui ho detto testuali parole "o con me o basta" ed è stato basta.
> Che poi abbia continuato negli anni a proporsi, a farmi passare per zoccola, per la donna della sua vita, per quella che glielo fa alzare solo con lo sguardo, che ce ne sono mille altre, è un altro paio di maniche, ma io a 25 anni mi sono un attimo tirata su le maniche e gli ho fatto un bel gestaccio.
> Che si arrivi a 38 anni ridotte così a me pare follia, ma non quella follia da pasticchette e psicanalisti. Follia scema.


Ma come dice spleen, tu sei tu...


----------



## Heathcliff (11 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Eh, ma anche tu sei TU.
> 
> Vorrei essere aiutato a capire quale è l'ostacolo che impedisce a talune persone di levarsi dalla pozzanghera dove sono entrate, ho capito che non è una faccenda di istruzione, di coraggio, forse nemmeno di intelligenza, ... che sia riconoscere valore e dignità a se stessi, come dice Sbri? Quel briciolo di orgoglio, caratteriale o imparato che ti porta a dire ad un certo punto:
> Basta, cazzo.


Essere attaccati a un sogno.


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il Lido d'Albaro piace pure a me.


ho cercato perchè pensavo avessi scritto male , sai c'è un paese sui castelli che si chiama Albano ma poi ho visto che intendevi altro , penso che piacerebbe pure a me:up:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Eh, ma anche tu sei TU.
> 
> Vorrei essere aiutato a capire quale è l'ostacolo che impedisce a talune persone di levarsi dalla pozzanghera dove sono entrate, ho capito che non è una faccenda di istruzione, di coraggio, forse nemmeno di intelligenza, ... che sia riconoscere valore e dignità a se stessi, come dice Sbri? Quel briciolo di orgoglio, caratteriale o imparato che ti porta a dire ad un certo punto:
> Basta, cazzo.


Perché paradossalmente da moglie (non faccio nick) o da amante l'essere un punto fermo dà una  "perversa" forma di gratificazione e di senso di superiorità nei confronti delle altre transitorie. E quel "ragionamento" sull'amore che c'è o non c'è nei confronti della rivale, amante o moglie, diventa centrale per non valutare la qualità del proprio rapporto.
Ma non lo si vuole giudicare non tanto per paura di scoprire di non essere amati, ma per il terrore di scoprire di non amare e di non essere capace di amare.


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Eh, ma anche tu sei TU.
> 
> Vorrei essere aiutato a capire quale è l'ostacolo che impedisce a talune persone di levarsi dalla pozzanghera dove sono entrate, ho capito che non è una faccenda di istruzione, di coraggio, forse nemmeno di intelligenza, ... che sia riconoscere valore e dignità a se stessi, come dice Sbri? Quel briciolo di orgoglio, caratteriale o imparato che ti porta a dire ad un certo punto:
> Basta, cazzo.


Sai quanta gente senza orgoglio c'è? Fin troppa...
Io credo che faccia tanto la totale assenza di sicurezza in sè, che se se ne avesse un minimo ci si guarderebbe e si capirebbero tante cose.


----------



## Foglia (11 Marzo 2016)

Mah... 38 anni. Non lavora. Mantenuta dai genitori (la scusa di non trovare NIENTE di lavoro non esiste).

Io i termini della questione li ribalterei.

Le piace fare la bella vita, tutto qui. L'uomo che c'è/non c'è... cioè c'è sì... ma ogni tanto. Senza impegno. E' l'ennesimo alibi per non mettere impegno.  

E al contempo dire che non manca l'ammmorrrre


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Essere attaccati a un sogno.


Anche, 
senza magari accorgersi di essere in un incubo.


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché paradossalmente da moglie (non faccio nick) o da amante l'essere un punto fermo dà una  "perversa" forma di gratificazione e di senso di superiorità nei confronti delle altre transitorie. E quel "ragionamento" sull'amore che c'è o non c'è nei confronti della rivale, amante o moglie, diventa centrale per non valutare la qualità del proprio rapporto.
> *Ma non lo si vuole giudicare *non tanto per paura di scoprire di non essere amati, ma per il terrore di scoprire di non amare e di non essere capace di amare.


Sì, sicuramente una componente di non volontà di giudicarsi c'è, e magari è dovuta all'abitudine ad aver subito un giudizio sprezzante in giovane età, che sminuisce se stessi.

Non so, mi viene in mente questo.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah... 38 anni. Non lavora. Mantenuta dai genitori (la scusa di non trovare NIENTE di lavoro non esiste).
> 
> Io i termini della questione li ribalterei.
> 
> ...


L'ho pensato anch'io...


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché paradossalmente da moglie (non faccio nick) o da amante l'essere un punto fermo dà una  "perversa" forma di gratificazione e di senso di superiorità nei confronti delle altre transitorie. E quel "ragionamento" sull'amore che c'è o non c'è nei confronti della rivale, amante o moglie, diventa centrale per non valutare la qualità del proprio rapporto.
> Ma non lo si vuole giudicare non tanto per paura di scoprire di non essere amati, ma per il terrore di scoprire di non amare e di non essere capace di amare.


Esatta_mente :up:


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah... 38 anni. Non lavora. Mantenuta dai genitori (la scusa di non trovare NIENTE di lavoro non esiste).
> 
> Io i termini della questione li ribalterei.
> 
> ...


potrebbe essere la risposta giusta.   mi verrebbe da aggiungere una postilla.   se questa donna non è "fedele" ovvero se si concede un "diversivo" con altri uomini quando le capita l'occasione, allora sì.

se invece fosse "fedele" a sto tizio allora avrei dei dubbi su questa interpretazione.


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> potrebbe essere la risposta giusta.   mi verrebbe da aggiungere una postilla.   se questa donna non è "fedele" ovvero se si concede un "diversivo" con altri uomini quando le capita l'occasione, allora sì.
> 
> se invece fosse "fedele" a sto tizio allora avrei dei dubbi su questa interpretazione.


mi hai fatto pensare agli "asessuali" di cui si parlava nell'altro 3D...


----------



## Foglia (11 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> potrebbe essere la risposta giusta.   mi verrebbe da aggiungere una postilla.   se questa donna non è "fedele" ovvero se si concede un "diversivo" con altri uomini quando le capita l'occasione, allora sì.
> 
> *se invece fosse "fedele" a sto tizio allora avrei dei dubbi su questa interpretazione*.


Ma no, perché? Coi genitori ha archiviato la questione "indipendenza". Con questo tizio ha "archiviato" la questione "amore vero". Pensare il contrario sarebbe come dire che - per essere coerente al suo modo di vivere - dovrebbe almeno sforzarsi di lavorare 5 ore a settimana.

Il che - bada bene - non esclude che lei non lo possa escludere. Di trombare con altri, come di lavorare. Ma secondo me non è una _condicio sine qua non _per la sua filosofia di vita. Che consiste nel non mettere impegno. O mettercene il meno possibile 

Potrà sembrare una strategia perdente, malata pure (e forse lo è) ma in fondo è la sua vita.


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no, perché? Coi genitori ha archiviato la questione "indipendenza". Con questo tizio ha "archiviato" la questione "amore vero". Pensare il contrario sarebbe come dire che - per essere coerente al suo modo di vivere - dovrebbe almeno sforzarsi di lavorare 5 ore a settimana.
> 
> Il che - bada bene - non esclude che lei non lo possa escludere. Di trombare con altri, come di lavorare. Ma secondo me non è una _condicio sine qua non _per la sua filosofia di vita. Che consiste nel non mettere impegno. O mettercene il meno possibile
> 
> Potrà sembrare una strategia perdente, malata pure (e forse lo è) ma in fondo è la sua vita.


un caso di paraculaggine estrema insomma.    ma a 38 anni, i genitori saranno settantenni o prossimi alla settantina, quantomeno.    una il dubbio che questi genitori prima o poi raggiungeranno i verdi pascoli del cielo dovrebbe farselo venire però....


----------



## Foglia (11 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> un caso di paraculaggine estrema insomma.    ma a 38 anni, i genitori saranno settantenni o prossimi alla settantina, quantomeno. *   una il dubbio che questi genitori prima o poi raggiungeranno i verdi pascoli del cielo dovrebbe farselo venire però*....


Secondo me, o rimanda in là la questione, o se lo può permettere. Cioè, non lei, i suoi


----------



## Ramarri79 (11 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no, perché? Coi genitori ha archiviato la questione "indipendenza". Con questo tizio ha "archiviato" la questione "amore vero". Pensare il contrario sarebbe come dire che - per essere coerente al suo modo di vivere - dovrebbe almeno sforzarsi di lavorare 5 ore a settimana.
> 
> Il che - bada bene - non esclude che lei non lo possa escludere. Di trombare con altri, come di lavorare. Ma secondo me non è una _condicio sine qua non _per la sua filosofia di vita. Che consiste nel non mettere impegno. O mettercene il meno possibile
> 
> Potrà sembrare una strategia perdente, malata pure (e forse lo è) ma in fondo è la sua vita.


lei ha sempre lavorato 8 ore al giorno a 50 km di distanza da casa. Poi tornava e studiava alla sera fino a mezzanotte per l'universita. Si è laureata mantenendosi da sola senza chiedere aiuto ai suoi! Io una situazione del genere non la concepisco sulla mia pelle (l'essere comunque rinchiusa in un rapporto da 22 anni e' incomprensibile) ma non la giudico. Non sono abituata a voltare le spalle alle persone che hanno bisogno di me sopratutto se sono mie amiche: se voi ci riuscite sono contenta x voi, io no! È una storia alquanto malata, ma è comunque una persona che ragiona (anche se a voi non sembra), ma ciò che dice può essere considerato vero: il tipo in questione non gliene frega niente della moglie, del figlio e di lei. Ama solo se stesso.. Può invece voler bene ad ognuna di loro in maniera diversa.


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> lei ha sempre lavorato 8 ore al giorno a 50 km di distanza da casa. Poi tornava e studiava alla sera fino a mezzanotte per l'universita. Si è laureata mantenendosi da sola senza chiedere aiuto ai suoi! Io una situazione del genere non la concepisco sulla mia pelle (l'essere comunque rinchiusa in un rapporto da 22 anni e' incomprensibile) ma non la giudico. Non sono abituata a voltare le spalle alle persone che hanno bisogno di me sopratutto se sono mie amiche: se voi ci riuscite sono contenta x voi, io no! È una storia alquanto malata, ma è comunque una persona che ragiona (anche se a voi non sembra), ma ciò che dice può essere considerato vero: il tipo in questione non gliene frega niente della moglie, del figlio e di lei. Ama solo se stesso.. Può invece voler bene ad ognuna di loro in maniera diversa.


ma la tua amica in questi 22 anni ha avuto solo quest'uomo?   parrebbemi strano, se sì.


----------



## Foglia (11 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> lei ha sempre lavorato 8 ore al giorno a 50 km di distanza da casa. Poi tornava e studiava alla sera fino a mezzanotte per l'universita. Si è laureata mantenendosi da sola senza chiedere aiuto ai suoi! Io una situazione del genere non la concepisco sulla mia pelle (l'essere comunque rinchiusa in un rapporto da 22 anni e' incomprensibile) ma non la giudico. Non sono abituata a voltare le spalle alle persone che hanno bisogno di me sopratutto se sono mie amiche: se voi ci riuscite sono contenta x voi, io no! È una storia alquanto malata, ma è comunque una persona che ragiona (anche se a voi non sembra), ma ciò che dice può essere considerato vero: il tipo in questione non gliene frega niente della moglie, del figlio e di lei. Ama solo se stesso.. Può invece voler bene ad ognuna di loro in maniera diversa.


Tu porti una esperienza su un forum. E chiedi un confronto da chi, tra chi, e su chi, non si conosce.

Non ti lamentare se non ti piacciono le risposte .

Io ho solo dato la mia, motivandola per quel che mi è dato sapere. Sul resto... auguro alla tua amica di essere pienamente padrona della sua vita. Lavorativa e sentimentale. Che se sul serio ha voglia di fare, di "impegnarsi" non tarderà (ancora) a lasciare quel paraculo che si è trovata come surrogato di uomo. E sicuramente pure uno straccio di lavoro. Magari spostandosi e cambiando pure casa. Tanto particolari "impegni" (a parte immagino i genitori) non ne ha.

Per quel che ovviamente è dato sapere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> lei ha sempre lavorato 8 ore al giorno a 50 km di distanza da casa. Poi tornava e studiava alla sera fino a mezzanotte per l'universita. Si è laureata mantenendosi da sola senza chiedere aiuto ai suoi! Io una situazione del genere non la concepisco sulla mia pelle (l'essere comunque rinchiusa in un rapporto da 22 anni e' incomprensibile) ma non la giudico. Non sono abituata a voltare le spalle alle persone che hanno bisogno di me sopratutto se sono mie amiche: se voi ci riuscite sono contenta x voi, io no! È una storia alquanto malata, ma è comunque una persona che ragiona (anche se a voi non sembra), ma ciò che dice può essere considerato vero: il tipo in questione non gliene frega niente della moglie, del figlio e di lei. Ama solo se stesso.. Può invece voler bene ad ognuna di loro in maniera diversa.


Ramarri, abbi pazienza(3)
Dato che la storia è pari pari il 3d con il quale ti sei presentata ad ottobre, dicendo che avevi scoperto che il tipo aveva avuto un figlio, se vai avanti così ci sentiamo presi un po' per il culo.
Tanto, te o un'altra per noi è lo stesso: non sappiamo chi sei.
Noi cerchiamo di essere sinceri, ma devi esserlo anche tu, dai.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ramarri, abbi pazienza(3)
> Dato che la storia è pari pari il 3d con il quale ti sei presentata ad ottobre, dicendo che avevi scoperto che il tipo aveva avuto un figlio, se vai avanti così ci sentiamo presi un po' per il culo.
> Tanto, te o un'altra per noi è lo stesso: non sappiamo chi sei.
> Noi cerchiamo di essere sinceri, ma devi esserlo anche tu, dai.


Quoto
Siamo un nick qui dentro, mica su facebook con foto, indirizzo, etc...
E comunque digli alla tua amica che se questo scopa bene dopo 22 anni, se lo tenga stretto, che gira a questo mondo certa gente che in famiglia chiude l uccellino in gabbia dopo 6 mesi di matrimonio..


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quoto
> Siamo un nick qui dentro, mica su facebook con foto, indirizzo, etc...
> E comunque *digli alla tua amica che se questo scopa bene dopo 22 anni, se lo tenga stretto*, che gira a questo mondo certa gente che in famiglia chiude l uccellino in gabbia dopo 6 mesi di matrimonio..


maremma, terra di sogni e di chimere... ma che cazzo ho fatto di male io...


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2016)

Miiiiiiii ha detto mio cuggino...


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ramarri, abbi pazienza(3)
> Dato che la storia è pari pari il 3d con il quale ti sei presentata ad ottobre, dicendo che avevi scoperto che il tipo aveva avuto un figlio, se vai avanti così ci sentiamo presi un po' per il culo.
> Tanto, te o un'altra per noi è lo stesso: non sappiamo chi sei.
> Noi cerchiamo di essere sinceri, ma devi esserlo anche tu, dai.


No, aspe',  che mo' arriva il suo ragazzo da vent'anni a dire la verita'.


----------



## Heathcliff (11 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quoto
> Siamo un nick qui dentro, mica su facebook con foto, indirizzo, etc...
> E comunque digli alla tua amica che se questo scopa bene dopo 22 anni, se lo tenga stretto, che gira a questo mondo certa gente che in famiglia chiude l uccellino in gabbia dopo 6 mesi di matrimonio..


ma tu sei proprio così scemo o hai sbattuto contro un albero?


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Siamo un nick qui dentro, mica su facebook con foto, indirizzo, etc...
> E comunque digli alla tua amica che se questo scopa bene dopo 22 anni, se lo tenga stretto, che gira a questo mondo certa gente che in famiglia chiude l uccellino in gabbia dopo 6 mesi di matrimonio..


ma sì, un po' di leggerezza dai :sorriso2:


----------



## Skorpio (11 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> maremma, terra di sogni e di chimere... ma che cazzo ho fatto di male io...


Ho detto che se lo tenga stretto per scopare, non che lo porti dritto all'altare.. (Come sono bravo oggi, mi vengono anche le rime nei post, bravo Skorpio, bravo!)


----------



## Skorpio (11 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ma tu sei proprio così scemo o hai sbattuto contro un albero?


Sono proprio cosi scemo! 
Esattamente cosi!
Altre domande?..


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> No, aspe',  che mo' arriva il suo ragazzo da vent'anni a dire la verita'.


La cosa è stata fatta in modo tanto plateale ed ingenuo che... temo che il contenuto del 3d sia vero.


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> lei ha sempre lavorato 8 ore al giorno a 50 km di distanza da casa. Poi tornava e studiava alla sera fino a mezzanotte per l'universita. Si è laureata mantenendosi da sola senza chiedere aiuto ai suoi! Io una situazione del genere non la concepisco sulla mia pelle (l'essere comunque rinchiusa in un rapporto da 22 anni e' incomprensibile) ma non la giudico. Non sono abituata a voltare le spalle alle persone che hanno bisogno di me sopratutto se sono mie amiche: se voi ci riuscite sono contenta x voi, io no! È una storia alquanto malata, ma è comunque una persona che ragiona (anche se a voi non sembra), ma ciò che dice può essere considerato vero: il tipo in questione non gliene frega niente della moglie, del figlio e di lei. Ama solo se stesso.. *Può invece voler bene ad ognuna di loro in maniera diversa*.


Questa poi,............ mi arrendo.

Ma siete/sei venuta qua a farti compatire? Un'altra Diletta? 
O stai partecipando come psicologa ad un esperimento sociale teso a mettere alla prova la pazienza delle persone?

Va bene, continuate/continua pure a crogiolarti nella merda. A me, anche nei tempi più bui della mia vita sarebbe bastato un milionesimo di secondo per capire la situazione. Svegliati.


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> lei ha sempre lavorato 8 ore al giorno a 50 km di distanza da casa. Poi tornava e studiava alla sera fino a mezzanotte per l'universita. Si è laureata mantenendosi da sola senza chiedere aiuto ai suoi! Io una situazione del genere non la concepisco sulla mia pelle (l'essere comunque rinchiusa in un rapporto da 22 anni e' incomprensibile) ma non la giudico. Non sono abituata a voltare le spalle alle persone che hanno bisogno di me sopratutto se sono mie amiche: se voi ci riuscite sono contenta x voi, io no! È una storia alquanto malata, ma è comunque una persona che ragiona (anche se a voi non sembra), ma ciò che dice può essere considerato vero: il tipo in questione non gliene frega niente della moglie, del figlio e di lei. Ama solo se stesso.. Può invece voler bene ad ognuna di loro in maniera diversa.


Ma ripeto: chi ha detto di voltare le spalle alla tua "amica"???


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono proprio cosi scemo!
> Esattamente cosi!
> Altre domande?..


:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (11 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ripeto: chi ha detto di voltare le spalle alla tua "amica"???


.. Qui ci si continua a interrogare sulla paternità di questa relazione, io invece volevo focalizzare l attenzione sull'inestimabile valore di 22 anni di trombate folli... 
Ma non mi segue nessuno, uffa!!


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Qui ci si continua a interrogare sulla paternità di questa relazione, io invece volevo focalizzare l attenzione sull'inestimabile valore di 22 anni di trombate folli...
> Ma non mi segue nessuno, uffa!!


Macché trombate folli...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Qui ci si continua a interrogare sulla paternità di questa relazione, io invece volevo focalizzare l attenzione sull'inestimabile valore di 22 anni di trombate folli...
> Ma non mi segue nessuno, uffa!!


Ma chi l'ha detto che son folli, l'amica di ramarri o chi per lei ? Mica ho letto di tutto sto folleggiare ...mi sono persa qualcosa ?


----------



## Eratò (11 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma chi l'ha detto che son folli, l'amica di ramarri o chi per lei ? Mica ho letto di tutto sto folleggiare ...mi sono persa qualcosa ?


La palla di cristallo di Skorpio l'ha detto.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma chi l'ha detto che son folli, l'amica di ramarri o chi per lei ? Mica ho letto di tutto sto folleggiare ...mi sono persa qualcosa ?


L amica di Ramarri lo ha detto a Ramarri, che si è anche imcazzata col suo ragazzo che ama moltissimo, rinfacciandogli questa costanza di trombate folli della sua amica, no,?
Sono scemo va bene, ma fino al punto di aver capito male anche questa situazione..?
Fiammetta dimmi qualcosa o vado nel panico!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> La palla di cristallo di Skorpio l'ha detto.


E' un mago


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L amica di Ramarri lo ha detto a Ramarri, che si è anche imcazzata col suo ragazzo che ama moltissimo, rinfacciandogli questa costanza di trombate folli della sua amica, no,?
> Sono scemo va bene, ma fino al punto di aver capito male anche questa situazione..?
> Fiammetta dimmi qualcosa o vado nel panico!


Questa cosa mi era sfuggita !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L amica di Ramarri lo ha detto a Ramarri, che si è anche imcazzata col suo ragazzo che ama moltissimo, rinfacciandogli questa costanza di trombate folli della sua amica, no,?
> Sono scemo va bene, ma fino al punto di aver capito male anche questa situazione..?
> *Fiammetta dimmi qualcosa o vado nel panico!*


Mi sei molto simpatico


----------



## Eratò (11 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' un mago


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il Lido d'Albaro piace pure a me.


se vuoi vivere in una cabina però


----------



## Eratò (11 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L amica di Ramarri lo ha detto a Ramarri, che si è anche imcazzata col suo ragazzo che ama moltissimo, rinfacciandogli questa costanza di trombate folli della sua amica, no,?
> Sono scemo va bene, ma fino al punto di aver capito male anche questa situazione..?
> Fiammetta dimmi qualcosa o vado nel panico!


Ma veramente? Povera Ramarri....


----------



## Skorpio (11 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi sei molto simpatico


.. Mi ha contattato una amica del ragazzo di Ramarri..
Non ditemi QUANTO amica perche non ho indagato per privacy.
Trombate folli confermate.
Ma a questo punto non so più tra chi e per quanto.
Mi ritiro per un bagno turco, con la certezza di aver contribuito a far un po più di chiarezza sulla situazione..


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Mi ha contattato una amica del ragazzo di Ramarri..
> Non ditemi QUANTO amica perche non ho indagato per privacy.
> Trombate folli confermate.
> Ma a questo punto non so più tra chi e per quanto.
> Mi ritiro per un bagno turco, con la certezza di aver contribuito a far un po più di chiarezza sulla situazione..


Io opterei per una sauna finlandese 
attendo tue deduzioni,stop.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> View attachment 11429


E' proprio  lui senza baffi !!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> se vuoi vivere in una cabina però


No. L'attico con vista mare. Non si chiama più così?


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2016)

... ma che banda di sfaccendati :sorriso:


----------



## Eratò (11 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' proprio  lui senza baffi !!!! :rotfl:


In questa foto era più giovane ed inesperto. Da notare l'espressione...


----------



## Eratò (11 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> ... ma che banda di sfaccendati :sorriso:


Mi scusi? Ma come si permette?! Qui si lavora! Si stanno valutando le varie sfaccettature del caso... 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> In questa foto era più giovane ed inesperto. Da notare l'espressione...


"Stupendevole " l'espressione


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2016)

C'è chi relazioni ventennali con tipi sposati che comprendono quotidianità per caffè, messaggi, sesso settimanale, nessuna responsabilità, vacanze brevi insieme e qualcuno pure aiuto economico.
Ci sono altre che sono costituite da sesso nei ritagli di tempo e qualche confidenza.
Non tutte le relazioni sono incasellabili, come non lo sono i matrimoni.
Ma se per l'amica di Ramarri comincia a costituire un problema vuol dire che ne vuole uscire.
Meglio crescere a 38 anni che mai.
È comunque giovane.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> ... ma che banda di sfaccendati :sorriso:


Puro cazzeggio post lavoro :depura, rilassa, distrae


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è chi relazioni ventennali con tipi sposati che comprendono quotidianità per caffè, messaggi, sesso settimanale, nessuna responsabilità, vacanze brevi insieme e qualcuno pure aiuto economico.
> Ci sono altre che sono costituite da sesso nei ritagli di tempo e qualche confidenza.
> Non tutte le relazioni sono incasellabili, come non lo sono i matrimoni.
> Ma se per l'amica di Ramarri comincia a costituire un problema vuol dire che ne vuole uscire.
> ...


Si, può uscirne con un po' di determinazione


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è chi relazioni ventennali con tipi sposati che comprendono quotidianità per caffè, messaggi, sesso settimanale, nessuna responsabilità, vacanze brevi insieme e qualcuno pure aiuto economico.
> Ci sono altre che sono costituite da sesso nei ritagli di tempo e qualche confidenza.
> Non tutte le relazioni sono incasellabili, come non lo sono i matrimoni.
> Ma se per l'amica di Ramarri comincia a costituire un problema vuol dire che ne vuole uscire.
> ...


Son d'accordo. Ma ci vorrebbe l'onestà intellettuale di capire la natura del rapporto, senza raccontarsi fregnacce e accettarlo. O rifiutarlo.

E' così difficile?

Sta/ ste qua sono ancora ferme che il coglione "ama tutte in maniera diversa", che noi brutti e cattivi non le capiamo, che sennò si giudica, che si volta le spalle.
E quando se ne escono, ste qua hanno 15 anni.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. L'attico con vista mare. Non si chiama più così?


il lido è lo storico complesso balneare. Le ville migliori sono sipra nervi - sori , vedi grillo


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2016)

Ramarri79 ha detto:


> lei ha sempre lavorato 8 ore al giorno a 50 km di distanza da casa. Poi tornava e studiava alla sera fino a mezzanotte per l'universita. Si è laureata mantenendosi da sola senza chiedere aiuto ai suoi! Io una situazione del genere non la concepisco sulla mia pelle (l'essere comunque rinchiusa in un rapporto da 22 anni e' incomprensibile) ma non la giudico. Non sono abituata a voltare le spalle alle persone che hanno bisogno di me sopratutto se sono mie amiche: se voi ci riuscite sono contenta x voi, io no! È una storia alquanto malata, ma è comunque una persona che ragiona (anche se a voi non sembra), ma ciò che dice può essere considerato vero: il tipo in questione non gliene frega niente della moglie, del figlio e di lei. Ama solo se stesso.. Può invece voler bene ad ognuna di loro in maniera diversa.


Ma nessuno vuole giudicare, non prendertela se qualcuno ci va giù pesante, 
forse fa rabbia leggere certe ingenuità e così si pensa di poter scuotere dal torpore...
Se lei sta bene e le basta la maniera diversa dell'amore che riceve, allora non c'è problema.
Se non le basta più, ci sta male e vuole uscirne, qui troverà il sostegno e cento modi per farlo.
Se vuol trovare consigli per poter ribaltare la situazione e diventare l'unica o la favorita, non ci sono nemmeno santi che la possano aiutare.
Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> il lido è lo storico complesso balneare. Le ville migliori sono sipra nervi - sori , vedi grillo



Il quartiere che si affaccia sul mare come si chiama?
Nervi lo consideravo periferia. Certo meglio di Sampierdarena.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> In questa foto era più giovane ed inesperto. Da notare l'espressione...


Non per vantarmi, ma ero proprio un discretuomo... Le donne cosi....


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non per vantarmi, ma ero proprio un discretuomo... Le donne cosi....


 A frotte .. Sgomitavano ... Perché eri ?


----------



## Skorpio (11 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A frotte .. Sgomitavano ... Perché eri ?


Sai..  Mi sono un po appesantito..
I riflessi sono più annebbiati..
Le prestazioni scendono 
E con la matura età paradossalmente le pretese salgono...
A livelli esponenziali.. Inimmaginabili..


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma tu sei TU.
> 
> Guarda, da quando sono nel forum di storie come questa ne ho viste tantissime, sempre con lo stesso copione, uno bravo a raccontarla e sempre la stessa "povera" vittima (che più che vittima altrui lo è di se stessa) dall 'altra parte. Innammmmmorata, di quel concetto di amore salvifico e trasfigurante che è speranza di un cambiamento che non ci sarà -MAI-
> Perchè non esiste cazzo, non esiste uno che ti tiene 22 anni per solo scopare e ama... ... cioè sì, ama il suo uccello.
> ...


Noi vediamo questa cosa che è palese all'esterno. Lei no. Non se ne accorge. Guarda solo quel (poco) che ottiene. Finché non riuscirà ad uscire dal contorto ragionamento che mette sul piatto della bilancia solo una cosa a scapito di tutto il resto ogni obiezione che le si opporra' sarà vana.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Eh, ma anche tu sei TU.
> 
> Vorrei essere aiutato a capire quale è l'ostacolo che impedisce a talune persone di levarsi dalla pozzanghera dove sono entrate, ho capito che non è una faccenda di istruzione, di coraggio, forse nemmeno di intelligenza, ... che sia riconoscere valore e dignità a se stessi, come dice Sbri? Quel briciolo di orgoglio, caratteriale o imparato che ti porta a dire ad un certo punto:
> Basta, cazzo.


Orgoglio e bassa autostima ma anche in questo caso presunzione di essere meglio delle altre, una presunzione quasi disperata però, che ti porta per tutta la vita a perseguire uno scopo irraggiungibile per non ammettere a te stessa di aver sbagliato e fallito obiettivi e modalità.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quoto
> Siamo un nick qui dentro, mica su facebook con foto, indirizzo, etc...
> E comunque digli alla tua amica che se questo scopa bene dopo 22 anni, se lo tenga stretto, che gira a questo mondo certa gente che in famiglia chiude l uccellino in gabbia dopo 6 mesi di matrimonio..


Ma che tenersi stretto. Il mondo è una immensa voliera.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Orgoglio e bassa autostima ma anche in questo caso presunzione di essere meglio delle altre, una presunzione quasi disperata però, che ti porta per tutta la vita a perseguire uno scopo irraggiungibile per non ammettere a te stessa di aver sbagliato e fallito obiettivi e modalità.


Questa è una modalità di funzionamento della mente umana che porta, quando positiva alla resilienza e alla perseveranza che portano a perseguire e raggiungere risultati a lungo termine, e in negativo all'ostinazione, alla rigidità, al restare in situazioni d cui ci si dovrebbe allontanare.

Questa tendenza del pensiero ci porta a dare più valore alle cose per cui ci si è già impegnati. Insomma per non sentire vano il tempo speso, e le energie, in una relazione, in una ricostruzione si finisce per impegnarsi a spenderne  (o meglio buttarne) altro, anche per non ammettere di averne già sprecato tanto.
Forse quando chi vede le situazioni dall'esterno ce lo fa notare, dovremmo smettere di rifiutarci di vedere la realtà.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che tenersi stretto. Il mondo è una immensa voliera.


Immagine poetica di uccelli verso il cielo e di graziose passerotte, talvolta artificialmente implumi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Orgoglio e bassa autostima ma anche in questo caso presunzione di essere meglio delle altre, una presunzione quasi disperata però, che ti porta per tutta la vita a perseguire uno scopo irraggiungibile per non ammettere a te stessa di aver sbagliato e fallito obiettivi e modalità.


(...)


----------



## ologramma (12 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> (...)


nuovo linguaggio segreto?


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una modalità di funzionamento della mente umana che porta, quando positiva alla resilienza e alla perseveranza che portano a perseguire e raggiungere risultati a lungo termine, e in negativo all'ostinazione, alla rigidità, al restare in situazioni d cui ci si dovrebbe allontanare.
> 
> Questa tendenza del pensiero ci porta a dare più valore alle cose per cui ci si è già impegnati. Insomma per non sentire vano il tempo speso, e le energie, in una relazione, in una ricostruzione si finisce per impegnarsi a spenderne  (o meglio buttarne) altro, anche per non ammettere di averne già sprecato tanto.
> Forse quando chi vede le situazioni dall'esterno ce lo fa notare, dovremmo smettere di rifiutarci di vedere la realtà.


È un discorso che può essere corretto come affermazione ma va posto in relazione alle singole vicende nelle valutazioni. Per la storia di Ramarri in definitiva non ha contestazioni a mio parere. Cosa vi è di costruito nel rapporto tra i due? È tempo rubato ad altre progettualita'. Mi viene in mente il caso invece di famiglie in cui ci siano figli, obiettivi condivisi, lunghi anni piacevoli insieme. In quei casi il tempo passato non è sprecato, ma vissuto e l'impegno successivo è in funzione dell'importanza che si da a ciò che è stato e a ciò che resta, in funzione di qualcosa che si valuta ancora prezioso. Ovviamente se queste ultime valutazioni personali risultano negative, si abbandona chi tradisce ricercando altrove la propria serenità.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> nuovo linguaggio segreto?


[emoji3] è l'esplicitazione minimalista di tante cose che si vorrebbero dire, sapendo già che sarebbero dette inutilmente.
Buongiorno!


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> [emoji3] è l'esplicitazione minimalista di tante cose che si vorrebbero dire, sapendo già che sarebbero dette inutilmente.
> Buongiorno!


Ma io sono convinto che ognuno di noi, in un matrimonio, se tradisce o è tradito, resta per tanti motivi non troppo dissimili da altre coppie nelle stesse situazioni. Chi lascia, pur tradendo o essendo tradito, è perché evidentemente non ha quelle motivazioni. Qui chi ha lasciato d'altronde è numericamente in minoranza. Siamo tutti probabilmente con delle motivazioni forti.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io sono convinto che ognuno di noi, in un matrimonio, se tradisce o è tradito, resta per tanti motivi non troppo dissimili da altre coppie nelle stesse situazioni. Chi lascia, pur tradendo o essendo tradito, è perché evidentemente non ha quelle motivazioni. Qui chi ha lasciato d'altronde è numericamente in minoranza. Siamo tutti probabilmente con delle motivazioni forti.


intanto perché forse si sta bene come si sta e l'ideale sarebbe vivere a casa il calore del focolare  con qualche puntatina di trasgressione fuori.
non si capisce perché si ostacoli questa semplice formuletta


----------



## ologramma (12 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> [emoji3] è l'esplicitazione minimalista di tante cose che si vorrebbero dire, sapendo già che sarebbero dette inutilmente.
> Buongiorno!


buongiorno secondo mia culpa
 seguito a non capire forse è un modo nuovo di dire tutto o niente quindi inutile dirle


----------



## ologramma (12 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io sono convinto che ognuno di noi, in un matrimonio, se tradisce o è tradito, resta per tanti motivi non troppo dissimili da altre coppie nelle stesse situazioni. Chi lascia, pur tradendo o essendo tradito, è perché evidentemente non ha quelle motivazioni. Qui chi ha lasciato d'altronde è numericamente in minoranza. Siamo tutti probabilmente con delle motivazioni forti.


deduzione veritiera  sulle motivazioni che ci fanno restare nella coppia , per mia esperienza posso dire che coppie che si lasciano perchè ho tradisce o è tradito ne ho viste poche , il tempo allieva le sofferenze o si tenta di nasconderle ma si rimane sempre insieme .


----------



## Foglia (12 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immagine poetica di uccelli verso il cielo e di graziose passerotte, talvolta artificialmente implumi.



A me pare che non sia l'uccello a stare in gabbia.

Non so se potrà servire alla amica di ramarri..... il mio caso è differente, e questo non è neanche il 3d per parlarne.


Io non riesco ad uscire dalla mia gabbia, però - rispetto al passato - non penso più che mio marito mi ami. O di essere io sbagliata. O indegna del suo amore. Non mi illudo. Ora io sta cosa la vedo come una magrissima consolazione.

Ma magari sarà un passo per uscire dalla gabbia.

Ecco... credo che l'amica di ramarri dovrebbe smettere di vedere un uccello in gabbia, e guardare lo stronzo al di là delle sue sbarre. E se non sarà il primo passo per uscirne, almeno sia un atto dovuto a se stessa.

Il tutto tenuto comunque conto che - tra questo ammmorre e l'aiuto dei suoi - secondo me si è creata degli alibi con cui ammantare la propria vita. Di comodo, di poca autostima, di bagordi non è dato ovviamente sapere


----------



## Ecate (12 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una modalità di funzionamento della mente umana che porta, quando positiva alla resilienza e alla perseveranza che portano a perseguire e raggiungere risultati a lungo termine, e in negativo all'ostinazione, alla rigidità, al restare in situazioni d cui ci si dovrebbe allontanare.
> 
> Questa tendenza del pensiero ci porta a dare più valore alle cose per cui ci si è già impegnati. Insomma per non sentire vano il tempo speso, e le energie, in una relazione, in una ricostruzione si finisce per impegnarsi a spenderne  (o meglio buttarne) altro, anche per non ammettere di averne già sprecato tanto.
> Forse quando chi vede le situazioni dall'esterno ce lo fa notare, dovremmo smettere di rifiutarci di vedere la realtà.


Bel post


----------



## MariLea (12 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immagine poetica di uccelli verso il cielo e di graziose passerotte, talvolta artificialmente implumi.


Il sabato dell'ornitologo :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (12 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una modalità di funzionamento della mente umana che porta, quando positiva alla resilienza e alla perseveranza che portano a perseguire e raggiungere risultati a lungo termine, e in negativo all'ostinazione, alla rigidità, al restare in situazioni d cui ci si dovrebbe allontanare.
> 
> Questa tendenza del pensiero ci porta a dare più valore alle cose per cui ci si è già impegnati. Insomma per non sentire vano il tempo speso, e le energie, in una relazione, in una ricostruzione si finisce per impegnarsi a spenderne  (o meglio buttarne) altro, anche per non ammettere di averne già sprecato tanto.
> *Forse quando chi vede le situazioni dall'esterno ce lo fa notare, dovremmo smettere di rifiutarci di vedere la realtà.*


Sicuramente, però se ce lo fanno notare in modalità aggressiva, ci si rinchiude in sé stessi e si difende il proprio operato per non passare da stupidi.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Questa è una modalità di funzionamento della mente umana che porta, quando positiva alla resilienza e alla perseveranza che portano a perseguire e raggiungere risultati a lungo termine, e in negativo all'ostinazione, alla rigidità, al restare in situazioni d cui ci si dovrebbe allontanare.
> ...


Hai ragione. Si diventa aggressivi quando  si sbatte contro un muro di gomma.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> È un discorso che può essere corretto come affermazione ma va posto in relazione alle singole vicende nelle valutazioni. Per la storia di Ramarri in definitiva non ha contestazioni a mio parere. Cosa vi è di costruito nel rapporto tra i due? È tempo rubato ad altre progettualita'. Mi viene in mente il caso invece di famiglie in cui ci siano figli, obiettivi condivisi, lunghi anni piacevoli insieme. In quei casi il tempo passato non è sprecato, ma vissuto e l'impegno successivo è in funzione dell'importanza che si da a ciò che è stato e a ciò che resta, in funzione di qualcosa che si valuta ancora prezioso. Ovviamente se queste ultime valutazioni personali risultano negative, si abbandona chi tradisce ricercando altrove la propria serenità.


Confermi quello che ho detto.

Il fatto è che non si sta insieme per il passato con qualcuno che di quel passato se n'è fregato.
Bisogna stare insieme per un futuro nuovo sulla base delle garanzie che l'esperienza ci porta a trovare ragionevoli.
Se, in questo caso, uno ha fatto un figlio con un'altra che garanzie vuoi che sia? Solo di farsi una vita indipendentemente dall'amica di Ramarri.


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Si diventa aggressivi quando  si sbatte contro un muro di gomma.


Vero, ma a volte le carezze e i ragionamenti non vengono neanche avvertiti. Una bella scrollata invece se non altro induce a difendersi e almeno a trovare giustificazioni da opporre. Magari cercando cercando può capitare di fermarsi a rifletterci su.


----------

